# Military Equipment Transfers From All Countries to Pakistan 1950-2010



## fatman17

Transfers of major conventional weapons: sorted by supplier. Deals with deliveries or orders made for year range 1950 to 2010

Note: The No. delivered/produced and the Year(s) of deliveries columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. Deals in which the recipient was involved in the production of the weapon system are listed separately. The Comments column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms.

Source:Arms Transfers Database
Information generated: 22 June 2011



Supplier.....Order.....Weapon..........Weapon........Order....Order.....
............................Designation.....Description....Year......Delivered.

Australia....45.........Mirage-3E........FGA aircraft..1990.....1990-1991.
Ex-Australian; $28 m deal; Mirage-3OA version; incl some Mirage-3OD; modernized in Pakistan after delivery; 5 more for for spares only.

China........72..........F-6/Farmer......Fighter aircraft.1965.1965-1966Chinese Aid.

China.........4..........Il-28/Beagle......Bomber aircraft.1965..1966..
H-5 (B-5) version; Pakistani designation B-56.

China........4...........MiG-15UTI/Midget.Trainer aircraft.1965.1966-1967
Ex-Chinese.

China.....103..........F-6/Farmer........Fighter aircraft..1971..1971-1972
Deal incl complete F-6 overhaul factory and probably some FT-6 trainer version.

China......50...........FT-5...........Trainer aircraft..1974...1975-1976..

China.......2..........MiG-17PF/Fresco-D.Fighter aircraft.1974...1975..

China......60.........F-6/Farmer......Fighter aircraft..1977...1978-1980.

China......20.........MiG-17PF/Fresco-D.Fighter aircraft.1978...1978.

China......25.........FT-6..............Trainer/combat a/c.1979..1980-1981.

China......52.........A-5C Fantan....FGA aircraft...1981...1983-1984..
A-5III version.

China......14..........FT-5..........Trainer aircraft..1984...1985....

China......24..........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft.1986..1987-1988
F-7P (F-7MP) version; incl 4 FT-7 version.

China......75..........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft.1988...1989-1991
$225 m deal; F-7P (F-7MP) version; incl 15 FT-7P version.

China.....40...........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft..1992....1993..
F-7P (F-7MP) version.

China......6............Y-12........Transport aircraft...1995.....1996-1997.

China.....46..........F-7MG.........Fighter aircraft.2001...2001-2003...
F-7PG version; incl 6 or 9 FT-7PG version.

China.....11..........F-7MG.........Fighter aircraft...2002.....2003 
F-7PG version.

China......6..........A-5C Fantan....FGA aircraft...2003......2003...

China......4..........ZDK-03.......AEW&C aircraft..2008......
USD278 m deal; delivery 2011.

China/Pakistan.6..Karakorum-8 K-8.Trainer/combat a/c.1987...1994
Incl some components produced in Pakistan and some assembled in Pakistan.

China/Pakistan.50.JF-17 Thunder/FC-1..FGA aircraft..1999..2007-2011.
Developed for Pakistan; incl production of components and assembly in Pakistan; incl 8 mainly for testing; first 42 production version ordered 2009 for $800 m; total up to 150-350 planned.

China/Pakistan..6..K-8 Karakorum-8..Trainer/combat a/c..2001..2003
Incl production of components and assembly in Pakistan

China.....27.....K-8 Karakorum-8.....Trainer/combat a/c.2005..2007-2010
K-8P version.

France......24......Mirage-3E.......FGA aircraft.....1967.....1968
Mirage-3EP version; incl 3 Mirage-3RP reconnaissance and 3 Mirage-3DP version.

France......30.........Mirage-5........FGA aircraft..1970.....1971-1972
Mirage-5PA version; incl 2 Mirage-5DPA version.

France.....10..........Mirage-3E.......FGA aircraft...1975......1977
Mirage-3RD reconnaissance version.

France......32.........Mirage-5.........FGA aircraft..1979....1980-1983
$343 m deal; Mirage-5PA-3 maritime attack version; incl 2 Mirage-5DPA-2

France.......2........Falcon-20......Light transport ac...1985.....1986	

France......40........Mirage-5........FGA aircraft....1996.....1998-2004
Ex-French; $120 m 'Blue Flash-6' deal; modernized (ROSE-2 and ROSE-3 programme) before delivery; incl 6 Mirage-3D.

Germany.....90......F-86F Sabre.....Fighter aircraft...1965...1966
Ex-FRG; officially bought by Iran, but transferred to Pakistan.

Indonesia....3.......CN-235......Transport aircraft...2002...2004
Part of $49-54 m deal (incl $24 m for 1 more for VIP transport); CN-235-220 version.

Iran...........3........C-130B Hercules.....Transport aircraft.1966...1967
Ex-Iranian

Iran...........5.........C-130E Hercules....Transport aircraft.1974...1974
Ex-Iranian

Jordan.......10........F-104A Starfighter....Fighter aircraft...1971...1971
Ex-Jordanian; loan (returned to Jordan 1972)

Lebanon.....10.......Mirage-3E.........FGA aircraft..2000...2002
Ex-Lebanese; $4.7 m deal; Mirage-3EL version; incl 1 Mirage-3BL.

Libya......150......Atar-9.......Turbojet engine.....2004.....2004-2005
Ex-Libyan but probably never used

Libya.......10.......Mirage-5.........FGA aircraft.....2004.....2007-2010
Ex-Libyan; 50-70 delivered but most for spare parts only.

Russia.....50......RD-33/RD-93.....Turbofan engine..2004....2007-2010
RD-93 version; for JF-17 combat aircraft from China

Sweden.....15.....MFI-17 Supporter.....Trainer aircraft...1973...1974-1976
Pakistani designation Mushshak

Sweden.....1......Saab-2000.......Transport aircraft.....2006.....2008
Second-hand; modernized before delivery

Sweden......4......Saab-2000 AEW......AEW&C aircraft...2006...2009-2010
Original SEK8.3 b deal for 6-8 reduced to SEK7 b deal for 4

Sweden/Pakistan.242...MFI-17 Supporter...Trainer aircraft..1974.1975-1997
92 assembled from kits and rest produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Mushshak.

Sweden/Pakistan.150...MFI-17 Supporter...Trainer aircraft..2001..2001-2010
Super Mushshak version

UK........75......Bristol-170 Freighter.....Transport aircraft..1949..1950-1955.

UK......90........Fury..........Fighter aircraft....1949.....1950-1952
Sea Fury Mk-60 version; incl 5 T-61 trainer version.

UK......36.......Attacker.......Fighter aicraft....1950.....1951-1953.

UK.......5........Sealand........Light transport a/c...1949.....1950-1952

UK.......2........Auster AOP....Light aircraft......1953.......1953

UK.......5........Fury.............Fighter aircraft....1953.....1953-1954
Ex-UK, Sea Fury version.

UK.....1..........BN-2 Maritime......MP aircraft.....1992.......1993
For coast guard

UK.....1..........BN-2 Maritime.......MP aircraft.....1994.....1994
$1.4 m deal; for coast guard

USA to follow......

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Najam Khan

fatman17 said:


> China......24..........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft.1986..1987-1988
> F-7P (F-7MP) version; incl 4 FT-7 version.
> 
> China......75..........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft.1988...1989-1991
> $225 m deal; F-7P (F-7MP) version; incl 15 FT-7P version.
> 
> China.....40...........F-7M Airguard....Fighter aircraft..1992....1993..
> F-7P (F-7MP) version.


 
Good post sir, 
The count in above stats of F-7P a/c is 139. (24+75+40)

AFAIK on June20, 1988 F-7P was inducted in PAF. By 1990, 80 F-7s ( 20 from Hand Shake-I,60 from Hand Shake-II) were inducted. From 1991-92 15 FT-7P were acquired from China under Handshake-III, 40 F-7P later joined in 1993 under Handshake-IV....which makes it *80+15+40=135.*

Though the list is very much accurate,it would have been more detailed if count of various a/c engines received by PAC through time was listed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The F-5s Transferred from Saudia and later returned to the source seem to be missing from the list.







During the 1971 War, different types of fighters from some friendly countries were temporarily transferred to the PAF. Of these groups, a formation of three F-5As with PAF markings are shown here entering the Pakistani territory. The pilots who ferried the F-5s were:-

Squadron Leader: Tahir Kheli
Squadron Leader: Zaigham Aizad
Flight Lieutenant: Bilal Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khurasaan1

wow its lot of stuff.....umm......amazing ......


----------



## fatman17

NAjAM Khan said:


> Good post sir,
> The count in above stats of F-7P a/c is 139. (24+75+40)
> 
> AFAIK on June20, 1988 F-7P was inducted in PAF. By 1990, 80 F-7s ( 20 from Hand Shake-I,60 from Hand Shake-II) were inducted. From 1991-92 15 FT-7P were acquired from China under Handshake-III, 40 F-7P later joined in 1993 under Handshake-IV....which makes it *80+15+40=135.*
> 
> Though the list is very much accurate,it would have been more detailed if count of various a/c engines received by PAC through time was listed.



the list is a 'work in progress'.........need patience from the forum members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> The F-5s Transferred from Saudia and later returned to the source seem to be missing from the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the 1971 War, different types of fighters from some friendly countries were temporarily transferred to the PAF. Of these groups, a formation of three F-5As with PAF markings are shown here entering the Pakistani territory. The pilots who ferried the F-5s were:-
> 
> Squadron Leader: Tahir Kheli
> Squadron Leader: Zaigham Aizad
> Flight Lieutenant: Bilal Khan



i sincerly believe this incident did not take place - it makes a nice story though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Supplier.....Order.....Weapon..........Weapon..... ...Order....Order.....
............................Designation.....Descri ption....Year......Delivered.

USA...........80.......F-86F Sabre...Fighter aircraft.1954...1956-1958	.....
Ex-US; modernized before delivery; 'MAP' aid.

USA...........40.......F-86F Sabre...Fighter aircraft.1954...1957-1958	.....
'MAP' aid.

USA...........15......T-33A T-Bird...Trainer aircraft..1954...1955-1955...
Ex-US; 'MAP' aid; number delivered could be 32.

USA............4......HU-16B Albatross....MP/transport a/c..1956...1956-1957.....
Ex-US; SA-16A SAR version.

USA............6.......RT-33A T-Bird.....Reconnaissance a/c...1956...1957.....
'MAP' aid.

USA...........60......O-1/L-19 Bird Dog.....Light aircraft...1957...1957-1958.....
Probably ex-US (but maximum few years old); 'MDAP' aid.

USA...........26......Canberra B-57B......Bomber aircraft...1958.....1959.....
Ex-US (but only few years old); 'MAP' aid; incl 2 B-57C trainer version.

USA..........12.....F-104A Starfighter.....Fighter aircraft...1960.....1961-1962.....
Ex-US; modernized before delivery; incl 2 F-104B.

USA..........10.....T-6 Texan.......Trainer aircraft.....1960.....1960.....
Ex-US.

USA...........4......C-130B Hercules......Transport aircraft	...1962...1963.....
'MAP' aid

USA..........6.......HH-43B/F Huskie.......Helicopter...1962.....1963-1964.....
For SAR; 'MAP' aid; HH-43F version.

USA..........27......T-37B..........Trainer aircraft.....1962...1963-1967....
'MAP' aid; T-37C version.

USA..........1.......RB-57F Canberra.....Reconnaissance a/c...1965.....1965.....
Ex-US B-57/RB-57 rebuilt to RB-57F.

USA........12.......T-37B..............Trainer aircraft.....1968.....1970-1976.....
'MAP' aid, T-37C version.

USA.........2.........C-130B Hercules.........Transport aircraft....1973...1974-1975.....
Ex-US.

USA..........6.........T-37B.............Trainer aircraft.......1974.....1975.....
Ex-US.

USA.........16.........T-37B.............Trainer aircraft.....1976.....1977.....
Ex-US; lease.

USA..........3..........C-130B Hercules......Transport aircraft.....1979....1979-1981.....
Ex-US.

USA.........6..........T-37B.............Trainer aircraft.....1979.....1980.....
Ex-US.

USA........40.........F-16A............FGA aircraft....1981.....1983-1985.....
$1.16 b 'Peace Gate-1' and 'Peace Gate-2' deal; F-16 Block-15 version; incl 12 F-16B.

USA.........3.........P-3C Orion Update-2.5......ASW aircraft...1988....1996-1997.....
$139 m deal; delivery embargoed between 1992 and 1995; P-3C Orion Update-2.75 version.

USA.......59.........T-37B.......Trainer aircraft.....2003.....2004.....
Ex-US; aid; possibly incl some 30 for spares.

USA........6.........C-130E Hercules......Transport aircraft.....2004...2005-2007.....
Ex-Australian aircraft sold back to US producer and sold to Pakistan; $64 m deal; modernized before delivery; 1 more for spares only.

USA.......14........F-16A.......FGA aircraft.....2005.....2005-2008.....
Ex-US (but only used 2-4 years); originally produced for Pakistan but delivery embargoed 1988, taken over by USA 2002 and after few years given as aid to Pakistan); aid.

USA.......14........F-16B.......FGA aircraft.....2005.....2005-2008.....
Ex-US (but only used 2-4 years); originally produced for Pakistan but delivery embargoed 1988, taken over by USA 2002 and after few years given as aid to Pakistan); aid. incl 4 F-16A. delivery pending release from USN.

USA........7........P-3CUP Orion.....ASW aircraft....2005...2007-2010	.....
Ex-US P-3C rebuilt to P-3CUP in USA (paid with US aid worth up to $970 m); first 2 delivered without complete systems (to be installed later); delivery 2007-2012.

USA.......18.......F-16C Block-50/52........FGA aircraft.....2007.....2010.....
$1.4 b 'Peace Drive 1' deal (part of $3.1 b deal); incl 6 F-16D.

USA........20......T-37B.......Trainer aircraft.....2008.....2009.....
Ex-US; aid; possibly some for spares only.


NEXT......Helos and Light transport aircraft.....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> i sincerly believe this incident did not take place - it makes a nice story though!


 
The news also seemed circumstantial to me until I had the privilege to see a photograph in the Air Directorate's office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> The news also seemed circumstantial to me until I had the privilege to see a photograph in the Air Directorate's office.



its a nice pic to have - those F-5's look nice in PAF livery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

fatman17 said:


> the list is a 'work in progress'.........need patience from the forum members


 
Is it possible that you post a word/pdf version of this? Its really a worth saving material.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

NAjAM Khan said:


> Is it possible that you post a word/pdf version of this? Its really a worth saving material.



i can do that or PM me your e-mail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salvage

thats a lot of flying hardware


----------



## fatman17

Supplier.....Order........Weapon.............Weapon..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation........Descri ption.......Year.........Delivered.

China.........6..........AS-565SA Panther...ASW helicopter...2005.......2009-2010...
Z-9EC version.

France........4.........SA-316B Alouette-3...Light helicopter...1967.......1968.....	
For SAR.

France........36........SA-316B Alouette-3...Light helicopter...1968.......1972-1982....
Assembled in Pakistan.

France........32........SA-330 Puma.............Helicopter..........1976.......1978-1979.....
SA-330L version.

France.........2..........Falcon-20..................Light transport a/c...1985....1986.....


France.........20.........SA-315B Lama..........Light helicopter.........1985.....1987-1988...

France.........12.........SA-315B Lama...........Light helicopter.........1992.....1992-1993....
Deal worth $18.9 m.

France..........10........AS-350/AS-550 Fennec..Light helicopter......2004......2006.....
AS-350B3 version.

France............8........SA-316B Alouette-3.......Light helicopter.....2005........2008.....
Ex-French; SA-319B version.

France...........10.......AS-350/AS-550 Fennec....Light helicopter....2007........2010.....
Armed AS-550C3 version.

Germany.........30.......Luna...............................UAV...................	2006.......2007-2008...
For 3 Luna UAV systems; delivery temporarily delayed after Pakistani state of emergency in 2007.

Iran.................10.......Bell-205/UH-1D.............Helicopter..............1974.......1974-1975...
Ex-Iranian; aid; AB-205 version.

Italy.................25.....	Falco.............................UAV......................2006........2008-2009...
Incl assembly in Pakistan.

Netherlands........4.....	SA-316B Alouette-3.....Light helicopter..........1994........	1995.....
Ex-Dutch.

New Zealand.......1....	F-27 Friendship..........Transport aircraft........1991.........1992.....
Second-hand; F-27 Mk-100 version; bought via UK; modernized in UK before delivery; incl for MP.


New Zealand.......1....	F-27 Friendship..........Transport aircraft........1994........1994.....
Second-hand; F-27 Mk-100 version; bought via UK company; modernized in UK before delivery; incl for MP.

Romania.............4......SA-330 Puma............Helicopter..................1987.........1988...
IAR-330 version.

Russia................12.....Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H.......Helicopter................	1995.........1996...
$32 m deal.


Russia..................5....Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H.......Helicopter.................1995..........1995....
$4.2 m deal; incl for SAR and VIP transport; ordered via Danish company.


Russia.................12....Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H......Helicopter.................	2001........	2002...
Part of $50 m deal; delivery delayed after Indian complaints from 2001 until 2002-2003.


Russia...................4...Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H......	Helicopter.................	2001........	2002.....
Second-hand; modernized before delivery; part of $50 m deal.


Russia.................12....Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H......Helicopter..................2003.........2004...
Part of $50 m deal; 1 more delivered for VIP transport; ordered via UK company.

UAE.....................4....SA-316B Alouette-3...	Light helicopter..........	1987.........1987...
Ex-UAE; aid.

UK........................6....Sea King HAS-1........ASW helicopter...........1973........1974....
Sea King Mk-45 version.

UK........................1....Sea King HAR-3........Helicopter.................	1989........	1989...
Ex-UK; Sea King HAS-5 ASW version modified to Sea King Mk-45A before delivery (ASW equipment removed).

UK........................3.....Lynx......................	ASW helicopter.........	1994.........1994....
Ex-UK; Lynx HAS-3 version; option on 3 more.

USA......................1....Hiller-12/OH-23 Raven..Light helicopter.......1951........	1952....

USA......................8....S-55/H-19 Chickasaw...Helicopter..............	1956.........1958...
For SAR; 'MAP' aid.

USA.....................60....O-1/L-19 Bird Dog....Light aircraft.............1957.........	1957-1958...
Probably ex-US (but maximum few years old); 'MDAP' aid.

USA.....................4......S-55/H-19 Chickasaw...Helicopter.............	1957.........1957....

USA.....................1.....Bonanza......................Light aircraft..........	1959.........1960...
Bonanza V-35 version.

USA...................10....T-6 Texan................	Trainer aircraft..........	1960.........1960...
Ex-US.

USA......................6....HH-43B/F Huskie......	Helicopter..................1962........	1963-1964....
For SAR; 'MAP' aid; HH-43F version.

USA......................2....Queen Air...............	Light transport a/c......1962.........1963.....
Second-hand.

USA.....................18...Bell-47/OH-13..........	Light helicopter..........	1963........	1964.....
Ex-US; 'MAP' aid; no. could be up to 32.

USA......................1....Twin Bonanza.........	Light transport a/c......1963........	1964.....
U-8F version.

USA......................1....Commander-680FL...Light transport a/c......1965........	1966......
For VIP transport; Commander-690C version.

USA.......................1....Travel Air..............	Light transport a/c.....	1965..........1966.....

USA.......................5....O-1/L-19 Bird Dog...	Light aircraft.............	1971........	1972.......
Assembled in Pakistan.


USA.......................6.....Bell-205/UH-1H........Helicopter................	1973........	1973.....
Ex-US; aid.

USA.......................5....Cessna-172/T-41....	Trainer/light a/c........	1974........	1975.....

USA.....................12.....Bell-206/OH-58......	Light helicopter..........	1975........	1976.....
Bell-206A version.

USA......................2....PA-34 Seneca.........	Light transport a/c.....	1977.........1978........	

USA......................1....Baron.....................	Light transport a/c.....	1979.........1980.....

USA......................10..Bell-209/AH-1S........	Combat helicopter......1981.........1984-1985....

USA......................10...Bell-209/AH-1S........Combat helicopter.....	1982..........1986........	

USA.......................5....Bell-205/UH-1 Huey-2....Helicopter............	2001........	2002.....
Ex-US UH-1H rebuilt to Huey-2 before delivery; part of $73 m US; for Ministry of Interior; aid for Afghan border patrol and anti-narcotics operations.


USA.......................3.....Cessna-208 Caravan.....Light transport a/c..2001.......2002.....
For Ministry of Interior; aid for Afghan border patrol and anti-narcotics operations.

USA......................20.....Bell-209/AH-1F Cobra....Combat helicopter..2004.....	2007...
Ex-US; modernized before delivery; status of last 8 delayed till 2010; 20 more for spares only.

USA......................26....Bell-412................	Helicopter.................	2004........	2004-2005......
Originally $230 m deal for 2 year lease but given to Pakistan in 2007; from Canadian production line; for use in 'war on terrorism'; incl some for police; Bell-412EP version.

USA.......................2....SA-316B Alouette-3...Light helicopter........	2005........	2006.....
Second-hand; SA-319B version.

USA.......................4....Bell-205/UH-1 Huey-2....Helicopter............	2007........	2008.....
Ex-US UH-1H rebuilt to Huey-2 before delivery; for Ministry of Interior; aid for Afghan border patrol and anti-narcotics operations.

USA......................5....Bell-205/UH-1 Huey-2.....Helicopter............	2008........	2009.......
Ex-US UH-1H rebuilt to Huey-2 before delivery; for Ministry of Interior; aid for Afghan border patrol and anti-narcotics operations.

USA......................14....Bell-209/AH-1F Cobra...Combat helicopter..2009.......	2010.....
Ex-Jordanian.

USA........................2....Bell-412................	Helicopter.................	2009........	2010.......
$24 m aid, Bell-412EP version.

USA......................10....Mi-8/Mi-17/Hip-H...	Helicopter.................	2009........	2009......
Ex-US; Mi-17 version; incl 4 on 5-year lease; aid.

USSR.....................12...Mi-8T/Hip-C...........	Helicopter.................	1967.........1968-1970.....

USSR.......................1...Mi-6T/Hook-A.........Helicopter.................	1968........	1968........	
For evaluation.

USSR.......................11....Mi-8T/Hip-C........	Helicopter.................	1983........	1984-1985.....


NEXT: Naval Ships, Radars and Engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TOPGUN

Fatman as always sir you are doing wonders to ones mind to gain knowledge thankyou kindly for such great info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

fatman17 said:


> Iran...........3........C-130B Hercules.....Transport aircraft.1966...1967
> Ex-Iranian
> 
> Iran...........5.........C-130E Hercules....Transport aircraft.1974...1974
> Ex-Iranian





fatman17 said:


> USA...........4......C-130B Hercules......Transport aircraft	...1962...1963.....
> 'MAP' aid
> 
> USA.........2.........C-130B Hercules.........Transport aircraft....1973...1974-1975.....
> Ex-US.
> 
> USA..........3..........C-130B Hercules......Transport aircraft.....1979....1979-1981.....
> Ex-US.
> USA........6.........C-130E Hercules......Transport aircraft.....2004...2005-2007.....
> Ex-Australian aircraft sold back to US producer and sold to Pakistan; $64 m deal; modernized before delivery; 1 more for spares only.



Sir,from these details it seems that PAF has inducted 23 C-130s since 1962. 

Zia's C-130 crashed on Aug 17, 1988. Two C-130Bs serial no. 23491 & 24143 collided at Chaklala base tarmac on Sep 10, 1998.
There is one burnt C-130 in Chaklala, if its not one of these two C-130s then total count becomes 23-4=19.

Currently PAF has 16 C-130s. If all above figures are correct, then from this hypothesis one can conclude that atleast three of C-130s have been returned to Iran...is their any details of such re-transfer of equipment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

NAjAM Khan said:


> Sir,from these details it seems that PAF has inducted 23 C-130s since 1962.
> 
> Zia's C-130 crashed on Aug 17, 1988. Two C-130Bs serial no. 23491 & 24143 collided at Chaklala base tarmac on Sep 10, 1998.
> There is one burnt C-130 in Chaklala, if its not one of these two C-130s then total count becomes 23-4=19.
> 
> Currently PAF has 16 C-130s. If all above figures are correct, then from this hypothesis one can conclude that atleast three of C-130s have been returned to Iran...is their any details of such re-transfer of equipment?



i also believe there have been some attrition losses-remember during the embargo, to keep the fleet operating atleast 1 or 2 a/c were stripped for spares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

^i also have attrition losses dates i can share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Iran...........3........C-130B Hercules.....Transport aircraft.1966...1967
Ex-Iranian*

i believe these were a loan
nice job najam khan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

* August 18, 1965 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 12648, former USAF 61-2648, c/n 3691, supplied under MAP, was written off after it veered off runway on landing.
* July 15, 1966 :[51] Pakistani Air Force C-130B 24142, former USAF 62-4142, c/n 3768, supplied under MAP, of 6 Sqn., crashed into mountain in Pakistan. All ten aboard killed.
* April 30, 1968 : L-100 c/n 4145, bought by Pakistan government for Pakistan International Airlines, October 1966, registered AP-AUU; operated by Pakistani Air Force, serial 64145, coded 'U'. Crashed when wing broke in turbulence near Chaklala, Rawalpindi, Pakistan.
* July 8, 1969 : C-130B, 62-3490, c/n 3700, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-103, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1967). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23490, coded 'Q'. Civilian registration AS-HFQ applied. Burned during refuelling at Islamabad - as of October 1986, hull was on dump at Islamabad.
* March 4, 1970 : C-130B, 62-3489,c/n 3699, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-102, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1965). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23489, of 6 Squadron, written off.
* February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 23488, c/n 3698, former USAF 62-3488, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-101, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 23488, coded 'P', registered AQ-ACP, then AS-HFP, jumped chocks during night engine test run, collided with c/n 4117, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
* February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130E 10687, c/n 4117, former USAF 65-10687, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-106, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, renumbered 5-102, November 1973; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 10687, coded 'D', hit by c/n 3698 when it jumped chocks during night engine test run, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
* August 17, 1988 : Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, President of Pakistan from 1978, was killed when the C-130B he was on (PAF 23494, ex-USAF 62-3494, c/n 3708) crashed shortly after take off from Bahawalpur. All on board were killed, including the US ambassador to Pakistan, a US general and 17 top ranking Pakistan Army personnel. Two of the scheduled passengers who did not board the aircraft later reached the highest rank in Pakistan Army, chiefly because most of their seniors died in this incident. One of them was General Pervez Musharraf, president of Pakistan from 2001 to 2008. Although many people do not consider this an accident, neither Pakistan nor the US government properly investigated the incident and made the findings public. Some researchers claim that there was a bomb hidden in the mango crates which were loaded on the plane without proper clearance. Eyewitnesses claim that the aircraft exploded in the air. Such claims were declared false by the government and the remains of the aircraft were swiftly disposed of.[52]
* September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-3491, c/n 3701, to Imperial Iranian Air Force under MAP, 1965, 5-104, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron. Sold to Pakistani Air Force as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'V'. To Transport Conversion School, coded 'W', as of October 1985. Civil register AQ-ACV. Hit on ground by c/n 3781 at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.

* September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-4143, c/n 3781, to Pakistani Air Force under MAP as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'O', March 1963. Civil register AS-HFO as of August 1984. Camouflage by 1986, same, March 1988. Suffered brake failure due to wheel well fire, hit c/n 3701 on ground at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.

***********************************************************

Quiet a few losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaimiKhan

didn't we loss 2 Lt generals / major generals in a C-130 crash after which it was prohibited that 2 or more senior rank officers of general rank won't fly together and Gen Zia disregarded that and flew with many generals. 

??????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TaimiKhan said:


> * August 18, 1965 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 12648, former USAF 61-2648, c/n 3691, supplied under MAP, was written off after it veered off runway on landing.
> * July 15, 1966 :[51] Pakistani Air Force C-130B 24142, former USAF 62-4142, c/n 3768, supplied under MAP, of 6 Sqn., crashed into mountain in Pakistan. All ten aboard killed.
> * April 30, 1968 : L-100 c/n 4145, bought by Pakistan government for Pakistan International Airlines, October 1966, registered AP-AUU; operated by Pakistani Air Force, serial 64145, coded 'U'. Crashed when wing broke in turbulence near Chaklala, Rawalpindi, Pakistan.
> * July 8, 1969 : C-130B, 62-3490, c/n 3700, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-103, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1967). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23490, coded 'Q'. Civilian registration AS-HFQ applied. Burned during refuelling at Islamabad - as of October 1986, hull was on dump at Islamabad.
> * March 4, 1970 : C-130B, 62-3489,c/n 3699, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-102, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1965). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23489, of 6 Squadron, written off.
> * February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 23488, c/n 3698, former USAF 62-3488, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-101, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 23488, coded 'P', registered AQ-ACP, then AS-HFP, jumped chocks during night engine test run, collided with c/n 4117, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
> * February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130E 10687, c/n 4117, former USAF 65-10687, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-106, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, renumbered 5-102, November 1973; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 10687, coded 'D', hit by c/n 3698 when it jumped chocks during night engine test run, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
> * August 17, 1988 : Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, President of Pakistan from 1978, was killed when the C-130B he was on (PAF 23494, ex-USAF 62-3494, c/n 3708) crashed shortly after take off from Bahawalpur. All on board were killed, including the US ambassador to Pakistan, a US general and 17 top ranking Pakistan Army personnel. Two of the scheduled passengers who did not board the aircraft later reached the highest rank in Pakistan Army, chiefly because most of their seniors died in this incident. One of them was General Pervez Musharraf, president of Pakistan from 2001 to 2008. Although many people do not consider this an accident, neither Pakistan nor the US government properly investigated the incident and made the findings public. Some researchers claim that there was a bomb hidden in the mango crates which were loaded on the plane without proper clearance. Eyewitnesses claim that the aircraft exploded in the air. Such claims were declared false by the government and the remains of the aircraft were swiftly disposed of.[52]
> * September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-3491, c/n 3701, to Imperial Iranian Air Force under MAP, 1965, 5-104, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron. Sold to Pakistani Air Force as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'V'. To Transport Conversion School, coded 'W', as of October 1985. Civil register AQ-ACV. Hit on ground by c/n 3781 at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.
> 
> * September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-4143, c/n 3781, to Pakistani Air Force under MAP as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'O', March 1963. Civil register AS-HFO as of August 1984. Camouflage by 1986, same, March 1988. Suffered brake failure due to wheel well fire, hit c/n 3701 on ground at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> Quiet a few losses.



10 written off but 2 were recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salvage

it must have been a sad day when President Zia's plane crashed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

TaimiKhan said:


> didn't we loss 2 Lt generals / major generals in a C-130 crash after which it was prohibited that 2 or more senior rank officers of general rank won't fly together and Gen Zia disregarded that and flew with many generals.
> 
> ??????????????????


 
President Zia and 29 other Pakistani Officers and men lost their lives...There were five Generals and five Brigadiers among them. There names published in an Urdu Magazine in 1992 are as follows.

1. Gen Akhtar Abul Rehman (Chairman JCSC)
2. Lt Gen Mian M. Afzaal
3. Maj. Gen M.Sharif Nasir
4.Maj. Gen Abdus-Sami
5. Maj. Gen M.Hussain Awan
6. Brig Najeeb Ahmad
7. Brig Sadeeq Salik
8. Brig M.Lateef
9. Brig Abdul Majid
10. Brig Moin-ud-din Khawaja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

NAjAM Khan said:


> President Zia and 29 other Pakistani Officers and men lost their lives...There were five Generals and five Brigadiers among them. There names published in an Urdu Magazine in 1992 are as follows.
> 
> 1. Gen Akhtar Abul Rehman (Chairman JCSC)
> 2. Lt Gen Mian M. Afzaal
> 3. Maj. Gen M.Sharif Nasir
> 4.Maj. Gen Abdus-Sami
> 5. Maj. Gen M.Hussain Awan
> 6. Brig Najeeb Ahmad
> 7. Brig Sadeeq Salik
> 8. Brig M.Lateef
> 9. Brig Abdul Majid
> 10. Brig Moin-ud-din Khawaja


 
Thanks Sir, that I am aware of, but before this incident another had happened in which 2 general rank officers were killed, i believe it was the 15th July 1966 incident, and after this incident it was banned that no 2 generals would fly in one aircraft for security reasons. I remember it to be a C-130 crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Supplier.....Order........Weapon.............Weapo n..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation..... ...Descri ption.......Year.........Delivered.

China..........12..........	Type-062/Shanghai...	Patrol craft	...1970.....	1972-1973......	

China............4..........	Type-025/Huchuan....	FAC..............1972........1973........	

China.............2.........	Type-037/Hainan.......	Patrol craft....1975.........1976........	

China............2..........	Type-037/Hainan.......	Patrol craft.....1979.........1980........	

China............4..........	Type-024/Hegu.........	FAC................1980.........1981.........	

China............4..........	Type-021/Huangfen....FAC................1983..........1984..........	

China.............1.........	Fuqing......................	Support ship.....1985..........1987.........	

China..............4........	P-58A.......................	Patrol craft........1988..........1989-1990.....
Pakistani designation Barkat; for coast guard.

China..............4........	Type-053H/Jiangwei....Frigate............2005............2009-2010.......
$500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar, delivery 2009-2013.

China..............2........	Type-022/Houbei.......	FAC..................2010.....
Designation uncertain; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; delivery probably 2011/2012.

France.............3.......	Daphne....................	Submarine..........1967.............1970........
Pakistani designation Hangor Class.

France.............2.......	Agosta.....................	Submarine............1978.............1979-1980.......
Originally built for South Africa but embargoed and bought by Pakistan; Pakistani designation Hashmat.

France.............3.......	Tripartite..................	MCM ship................1992...........1992-1998........
Incl 1 assembled in Pakistan and 1 ex-French (but only 3 years old when transferred); Pakistani designation Munsif Class.

France..............2......	Agosta-90B...............	Submarine...............1994...........1999-2003.......
Part of $750 m deal (+ $200 m for modernization of Pakistan Naval Dockyard to build submarines; 1 assembled/produced in Pakistan); Pakistani designation Khalid.

France..............1......	Agosta-90B MESMA....Submarine................	1994...........2008.........
Part of $750 m deal (+ $200 m for modernization of Pakistan Naval Dockyard to build submarines); Pakistani designation Khalid.

Netherlands.......1......	Poolster....................	Support ship..............1994.........1994.........
Ex-Dutch; HFL9.7m ($5.3 m) deal; Pakistani designation Moawin.

Poertugal...........1.....	Daphne.....	.................Submarine...............	1975.........1975........
Ex-Portugese; Pakistani designation Hangor.

Turkey...............2.....	MRTP-33..................	FAC/patrol craft.........	2006.........2007-2008......
Pakistani designation Kaan-33.

UK.....................1.....	O Class....................	Destroyer..................	1949.........1951........
Ex-UK; Pakistani designation Tariq.

UK.....................1.....	EWP.........................	Destroyer..................	.1953........1954........
Ex-UK; loan; Ch version; Pakistani designation Taimur.

UK.....................1.....	Bellona.....................	Cruiser......................1955.........1956.........
Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; Pakistani designation Babur.

UK.....................2.....	Battle.......................	Destroyer..................	1956..........1957.......	
Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; financed by US 'MDAP' aid.

UK.....................3.....	EWP.........................Destroyer...................1957.........1958........
Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; financed by US 'MDAP' aid; incl 2 Cr and 1 Ch version.

UK.....................4......Town.......................Patrol craft.................1963.........1965.........

UK.....................1.....	County......................	Destroyer..................	1981.........1982.........
Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; Pakistani designation Babur.

UK.....................2.....	Leander....................	Frigate.....................	1988.........1988.........
Ex-UK; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar.

UK.....................6.....	Amazon....................	Frigate......................1993..........1993-1994........
Ex-UK; deal worth $90 m; Pakistani designation Tariq Class.

USA...................8.....	Adjutant...................	Minesweeper.............1955..........1955-1963........
'MAP' aid.

USA..................1......	Navajo/ATF................Tug..........................1959...........1959.........
Ex-US; Paksitani designation Madadgar.

USA...................1.....	Mission.....................	Oiler..........................1962...........1963.........
Ex-US; loan until bought in 1975; Pakistani designation Dacca.

USA..................1......	Tench.......................	Submarine	...................1963..........1964.........
Ex-US; Pakistani designation Ghazi.

USA...................2.....	Gearing FRAM-1........	Destroyer.......................1977..........1978.........
Ex-US; modernized before delivery; Pakistani designation Tariq.

USA...................2.....	Gearing FRAM-1........	Destroyer.........................1980..........1980.........
Ex-US; $0.4 m deal; Pakistani designation Tariq.

USA..................2......	Gearing FRAM-1........	Destroyer.........................1982..........1982-1983........	
Ex-US; Pakistani designation Tariq.

USA..................4......	Brooke.....................	Frigate..............................1988...........1989.......
Ex-US; 5-year lease; Pakistani designation Badr Class.


USA..................4......	Garcia......................	Frigate................................1988...........1989.......
Ex-US; 5-year lease; Pakistani designation Saif Class.

USA..................1......	Ajax.........................	Support ship.........................1989............1989........
Ex-US repair ship; 5-year lease; Pakistani designation Moawin Class.

USA...................1.....	Perry........................	Frigate..................................2010.............2010........	
Ex-US; aid; modernized in $65 m deal before delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Supplier.....Order........Weapon.............Weapo n..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation..... ...Descri ption.......Year.........Delivered.

Canada..........3.........	AN/APS-504(V).......MP aircraft radar..1984.....1985-1988.....
For 3 F-27 transport aircraft modified to F-27 Maritime MP aircraft in the Netherlands.

China............25........	Type-501B..............Fire control radar..1964......1964-1967......

China..............3........	LL-1.......................Fire control radar...1994......1996-1997......
For modernization of 3 Tariq (Amazon or Type-21) Class frigates; for use with LY-60N SAMs.

China..............2........	Type-347G..............Fire control radar...1996.......1997-1999.......
For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan.

China..............2........	Type-347G...............Fire control radar....2003.......2006.........
For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan.

China..............1........	YLC-2......................Air search radar.....2003........2003......

China.............10.......	YLC-6......................Air search radar....2003.........2005-2006.......	

China..............2........	SLC-2.....................Arty locating radar...2008.......2010.......
For use with A-100 MRL.

France............6........	DRPT-5 Rasit.............	Ground survey radar...1988......1989-1991.....

France.............7.......	Ocean Master............	MP aircraft radar.......	1990.......1995-1999....
For modernization of 4 Atlantic ASW/MP aircraft and 3 F-27 Maritime MP aircraft.

France..............2......	ATAS........................Sonar.......................	.1999.......	2000-2001.....
For modernization of 2 Amazon (Tariq) frigates.

Germany..........45......DR-161/MPDR-45.......Air search radar..........1977........1979-1981.....
MPDR-45E version; incl MPDR-60.

Germany............5.....	DR-172/MPDR-90.......	Air search radar..........1977........1979-1980......

Italy...................2.....	Argos-73...................Air search radar..........1998........1999-2000......

Italy...............135.....	Grifo.........................	Aircraft radar.............1995........	2000-2004.......
Grifo-7 version; for modernization of some 35 Mirage-3 and 100 F-7P combat aircraft.

Italy.................57.....	Grifo.........................	Aircraft radar.............2002.........2004-2005......
Grifo-7PG version; for 57 F-7MG (F-7PG) combat aircraft from China.

Netherlands........3.....	DA-08.......................	Air search radar.........1994........	1997-1998......
For modernization of 3 Tariq (Amazon) frigates.

Sweden.............8......Giraffe-40.................	Air search radar.........1986.........1987-1988.......
Part of $91 m deal.

Sweden.............2.....	Giraffe-40.................	Air search radar.........1993.........1993............

Switzerland.......10.....Skyguard..................	Fire control radar.......1981.........1983-1984.....
For use with GDF-002 35mm AA guns.

Switzerland.......100....Skyguard.................	Fire control radar.......1988.........1989-1996.........
For use with GDF-002 35mm AA guns; assembled in Pakistan.

Switzerland........24....Skyguard..................	Fire control radar......	2006........	2007-2009.........
Part of CHF156 m ($120 m) deal; for use with GDF 35mm AA guns.

UK......................3....	Type-13....................	Air search radar.........1951........	1952.......

UK......................3....	Type-14.....................Air search radar........1951.........1952.......

UK......................2.....Type-15...................	Air search radar........	1954.........1955-1956.....

UK......................3....	Condor.....................	Air search radar.........1966.........1968.........

UK......................9....	AR-1........................	Air search radar.........1967.........1968-1969.....
Incl 3 AR-15 version.

UK.....................1.....	HF-200.....................	Height-finding radar....1967........	1967.......

USA..................2......	AN/FPS-20................	Air search radar.........1959.........1960.......
'MAP' aid

USA..................2......	AN/FPS-6..................	Height-finding radar....1959........	1960........
'MAP' aid.

USA...................6......AN/TPS-43...............	Air search radar.........1979.........1980-1981.......
'Crystal-2' programme; AN/TPS-43G version.

USA..................9......	AN/TPQ-36 Firefinder..Arty locating radar.....1982.........1984-1985........

USA..................4......	AN/TPQ-37 Firefinder...Arty locating radar....1985.........1987-1996........
Delivery of last embargoed between 1992 and 1995.

USA..................5......AN/TPQ-36 Firefinder...Arty locating radar....1988.........1989........	

USA..................4......	AN/TPQ-36 Firefinder...Arty locating radar....1990.........1996........	
Deal worth $105 m; delivery embargoed between 1992 and 1995.

USA..................6......	AN/TPS-77	....................Air search radar.....2005.........2008-2009	......
$89 m deal.

USA................45......	AN/APG-68.....................Aircraft radar.......	2007.........
AN/APG-68(V)9 version; for 'Mid-Life Update' (MLU) modernization of 45 F-16A/B combat aircraft to F-16C (F-16AM or F-16MLU); delivery from 2011.

USA..................10....	DB-110.....................	Aircraft recce system...2009........2009......
For F-16 combat aircraft.

USA....................4.....LAADS.....................	Air search radar.........1989.........1990.......

USSR...................2....P-37/Bar Lock...........	Air search radar..........1968........1969........	

USSR...................2....PRV-11/Side Net.......	Height-finding radar....1968.........1969........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarK-LorD

USSR supplied Pakistan with 2 radars in 1968-1969?Never knew abt that.


----------



## Windjammer

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> USSR supplied Pakistan with 2 radars in 1968-1969?Never knew abt that.


 
And they also offered the MIG-21s and SU-7s back then but Pakistan declined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Not sure if the recently purchased " Embraer Phenom 100" count and should make in the list. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Windjammer said:


> And they also offered the MIG-21s and SU-7s back then but Pakistan declined.


 
and what about the hellies ? we bought a number of hellies from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

danger-zone said:


> and what about the hellies ? we bought a number of hellies from Russia.


 
They are mentioned in Sir Fatman's Post#13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> They are mentioned in Sir Fatman's Post#13.



WJ-what would be nice if you can find pictures of all those aircraft which were in service with our armed forces and post them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if the recently purchased " Embraer Phenom 100" count and should make in the list. ??



when were they delivered 2010 or 2011?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

where is type 514 radar


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> WJ-what would be nice if you can find pictures of all those aircraft which were in service with our armed forces and post them.


 I can certainly look into that sir, once i have a little time on my hand, presently, I am operating on Wi Fi.




> when were they delivered 2010 or 2011?



The first I believe arrived in May 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

both the phenom100 and type514 are listed in the data. i just missed them. i will edit the lists posted.


----------



## fatman17

Armour & Artillery weapons systems



Supplier.....Order........Weapon.....................Weapo n..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation..... .........Descri ption.........Year.........Delivered.

Belarus......1920........	9M119/AT-11 Sniper...Anti-tank missile...1996........1997-1999......
For T-80UD tank;

China.........400.........	M-30 122mm............	Towed gun...........1965.........1965-1974.....
Type-54-1 version.

China........200..........	WZ-120/Type-59........Tank...................1965..........1965-1966.....

China........550..........	WZ-120/Type-59........Tank..................1966...........1967-1970.....	


China.........50...........	ML-20 152mm...........	Towed gun.........1968...........1968.....
Supplier uncertain; probably ex-Chinese.

China.........50...........	Type-63....................	Light tank...........1969...........1970-1971.....

China.........50...........	Type-60....................	Light tank...........1970...........1971-1972.....


China........200..........	D-74 122mm.............	Towed gun.........1971...........1971-1973.....
Type-60 version.

China........159..........	WZ-120/Type-59........Tank..................1973...........1974.......


China........173..........Type-59-1 130mm......	Towed gun..........1974...........1976-1980.....

China........825..........	WZ-120/Type-59........Tank..................1975............1978-1988.....

China.........40...........HQ-2/CSA-1..............	SAM...................1983............1983.........


China...........1...........	HQ-2/CSA-1..............	SAM system.........1983............1983.......

China........100..........	HN-5A......................	Portable SAM........1984...........1987.......

China.........250.........	WZ-121/Type-69........Tank....................1990...........1993-1999.....
Type-69-IIP or Type-69-IIMP version; incl assembly and probably production in Pakistan.

China...........87.........	Type-59-1 130mm......Towed gun...........1992............1998-2000.....

China..........143........	D-30 122mm.............	Towed gun............2003...........2003-2004....

China..........12..........	A-100 300mm...........	Self-propelled MRL...2008..........2010.........	

China/Pakistan..45.....	Type-83 122mm........	Self-propelled MRL...1981..........1982-1983.....
Pakistani designation Azar; designation and supplier uncertain; could be BM-11 from North Korea?

China/Pakistan.1000...HN-5A......................	Portable SAM............1988.........1989-1998.....
Pakistani designation Anza-1

China/Pakistan...55....	M-11/CSS-7..............	SSM..........................1988........	1992-1994......
Incl assembly in Pakistan.

China/Pakistan.20350..Red Arrow-8............	Anti-tank missile.........1989.........1990-2010	.....
Pakistani designation Baktar Shikan

China/Pakistan..268....Type-85-IIM..............	Tank.........................1990.........1992-1996.....
Type-85-IIAP version; incl assembly from kits and production in Pakistan.


China/Pakistan..QW-1 Vanguard.................	Portable SAM.............1993.........1994-2010.....
Pakistani designation Anza-2

China/Pakistan..65.....	W-653/Type-653.......	ARV..........................1994.........1995-2000.....
Incl assembly/production in Pakistan; Pakistani designation ARV-W653.

China/Pakistan..300....Type-90-2/MBT-2000..Tank........................	1998.........2001-2010.....	
MBT-2000 (Al Khalid or P-90) version.


France.............225.....AM-50 120mm.........	Mortar.......................1965.........1966-1970.....

France...............11....Crotale.....................	SAM system..............	1974.........1976-1978.....
'Pasban' programme.

France.............300....R-440 Crotale............	SAM.........................	1974.........1977-1978.....

France.................1...	Crotale.....................	SAM system..............	1983.........1985.......

France.............100....Mistral......................Portable SAM..............1991........	1994-1995.....


Germany...........100...UR-416.....................	APC/ISV....................1972.........1973-1976.....
Incl for border guard; incl version with 20mm gun.

Germany...........250....M-113.....................	APC..........................	2007..........2009.....
Ex-FRG; status uncertain after German government halted deliveries in late 2007.delivered in 2009.

Germany/Pakistan..3500..Cobra..................	Anti-tank missile........	1963.........1965-1979.....
Most probably assembled/produced in Pakistan; Cobra-1600 and Cobra-2000 version.


Indonesia...........32...	PT-76.......................	Light tank..................	1968.........1969-1970.....
Supplier uncertain; second-hand.

Italy..................50.....Model-56 105mm......	Towed gun.................1975........1975-1978.....

Italy.................200....Aspide-2000..............SAM.........................	2007........	2010.....
Part of EUR415 m deal for Spada-2000 SAM systems

Italy..................10.....Spada-2000..............	SAM system..............	2007........	2010.....
EUR415 m deal; Spada-2000 Plus version; delivery 2010-2013.


North Korea........2.....	Rodong.....................	SSM..........................1993........	1996-1997.....
Status uncertain; possibly also produced in Pakistan as Ghauri-1 and Ghauri-2 or Hatf-5.


Slovakia..............6.....OT-64C....................	APC..........................1993..........1993.....
Ex-Slovak; designation uncertain.for evaluation.


Sweden...........680.....RBS-70....................	Portable SAM.............1984..........1986-1987.....
Part of $91 m deal (incl 144 launchers); incl assembly in Pakistan; no. could be 824.

Sweden/Pakistan..575..RBS-70...................	Portable SAM.............1985.........1988-2010.....
locally produced.


Switzerland.......200...GDF 35mm	................AA gun......................1981.........1983-1988.....
GDF-002 version.

Switzerland.........10...Skyguard.................	Fire control radar.......1981.........1983-1984.....
For use with GDF-002 35mm AA guns.


Switzerland.......100...Skyguard..................	Fire control radar.......1988.........1989-1996.....
For use with GDF-002 35mm AA guns; assembled in Pakistan.

Switzerland.......48.....GDF 35mm................AA gun.....................	2006.........2007-2009.....
Part of CHF156 m ($120 m) deal.

Switzerland........24....Skyguard..................	Fire control radar.......2006.........2007-2009.....
Part of CHF156 m ($120 m) deal; for use with GDF 35mm AA guns.


Turkey..............50.....Shorland..................	APC/ISV.....................1994........1995-1996.....
Shorland S-55 version; incl for police.

Turkey..............12....	Panter 155mm...........Towed gun.................2007........2009.......
for evaluation.


UK..................10.......Hussar.....................	APC/ISV.....................1987........1988.......
For police.

UK..................20.......Transac GS...............	APC/ISV....................1987..........1988.......

UK..................24......	Shorland...................	APC/ISV....................1990.........1990-1991.....
Shorland S-55 version; for police.


Ukraine..........320......T-80U.......................	Tank.........................1996.........1997-1999....
$580-650 m deal; incl 50 ex-Ukrainian (but probably not much used); T-80UD version.


USA...............100......M-4 Sherman............	Tank..........................1948........1950......
Ex-US.

USA.................10......M-32........................	ARV..........................1949.........1950.......
Probably ex-US.

USA................150.....M-24 Chaffee............	Light tank...................1953........	1954-1955......	
Ex-US.

USA..................50.....M-41 Walker Bulldog...Light tank..................1953.........1954-1955......

USA..................26.....M-115 203mm...........Towed gun.................1954........1955-1958......
Ex-US.

USA................345.....M-47 Patton..............	Tank.........................1954.........1955-1960.....
Ex-US.

USA.................30.....	M-59 155mm.............Towed gun................1954.........1954-1956.....
Ex-US.

USA...............150.....	M-7 105mm..............	Self-propelled gun.....1954..........1955-1956.....
Ex-US.

USA................300.....M-101A1 105mm.......	Towed gun................1955.........1955-1957.....
Ex-US; aid.

USA................25......	M-19 40mm..............	SPAAG.......................1955........	1955........
Ex-US.

USA................25......	M-36 Jackson............	Tank.........................1956.........1958.....
Ex-US.

USA.................60.....	M-114A1 155mm........Towed gun................1960.........1960-1963.....
Ex-US.

USA...............200.....	M-48A1 Patton...........Tank..........................1960........1961-1964.....
Ex-US.

USA...............109.....	M-113......................	APC...........................1962.........1963-1964.....

USA................300....	M-113.......................APC...........................1973.........1973-1975.....
M-113A1 version.

USA................230.....M-113......................	APC..........................	..1977.......1979-1980......
M-113A1 version.

USA..............2005.....BGM-71 TOW............	Anti-tank missile...........1981.......1983-1986......
For M-901 tank destroyers and Bell-209/AH-1S helicopters.

USA...............64.......	M-109A1 155mm.......	Self-propelled gun..........1981.....1983-1984....
M-109A2 version.

USA................40......	M-110A2 203mm.......	Self-propelled gun..........1981.....1984-1985....

USA................75......	M-198 155mm...........	Towed gun.....................1981.....1984-1986.....

USA...............100.....	M-48A5 Patton...........Tank..............................1981.....1982-1983.....
Ex-US.

USA.................52......M-88A1....................	ARV...............................1981.....1984-1986.....

USA..................24....	M-901 ITV.................Tank destroyer................1981.....1984-1985....

USA..................36.....M-109A1 155mm.......Self-propelled gun............1982.....1984-1985.....
$30 m deal; M-109A2 version.

USA................100.....FIM-92 Stinger..........	Portable SAM....................1985.....1985.....	(
Taken by Pakistan from US aid destined forAfghan Mujahideen.no could be as high as 300.

USA...............52.......	M-109A1 155mm.......	Self-propelled gun.............1985......1988-1989.....
M-109A2 version.

USA..............110......	M-113......................	APC..................................1985......1986-1987.....
$25 m deal; M-113A2 version.

USA.............2030......BGM-71 TOW............	Anti-tank missile................1986.......1987-1990.....
$20 m deal; BGM-71C ITOW version.

USA.............150.......	FIM-92 Stinger..........	Portable SAM.....................1987......1987...	
Taken by Pakistan from US aid destined forAfghan Mujahideen.

USA...........25...........	M-198 155mm...........	Towed gun................1988.........1989....
Part of $40 m deal.

USA............24..........	M-198 155mm...........	Towed gun................1988.........1996.....
$19 m deal; delivery.embargoed between 1992 and 1995 

USA..........2014........	BGM-71 TOW............	Anti-tank missile........	.2004.......	2006-2008.....
$82 m deal; TOW-2A version; for AH-1 combat helicopters.

USA............115........	M-109A5 155mm.......	Self-propelled gun......2006........	2007-2010.....
Ex-US; $87 m deal (incl $57 m 'FMF' aid).

USA...........3198........BGM-71 TOW............	Anti-tank missile.........2007........2010......
$185 m deal; incl 2776 TOW-2A and 422 TOW-2RF;

USA..........550..........	M-113A3...................	APC...........................2010.......2010........
Ex-US.

USA/Pakistan...775.....M-113......................	APC..........................	1989.........1989-1999.....
M-113A2 version; most assembled from kits (delivered between 1989-1991/1995) in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Armour and Artillery

Supplier.....Order........Weapon.................. ...Weapo n..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation..... .........Descri ption.........Year.........Delivered.

USSR..............2........	SPK-5.......................	ARV.....................1966.........1966.......
Ex-Soviet.

USSR.............25........T-34/85....................Tank....................1966.........1966.......
Ex-Soviet.

USSR............100......	M-46 130mm.............Towed gun............1968.........1968......
Ex-Soviet.

USSR............100.......T-54.........................Tank.....................1968..........1969.....
Ex-Soviet.

USSR............100.......T-55.........................Tank......................1968..........1968.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Air / Sea -Launched Weapons.



Supplier.....Order........Weapon.................. ...Weapo n..... ......Order.......Order.....
..................................Designation..... .........Descri ption.........Year.........Delivered.


Brazil...........100........MAR-1......................	Anti-radar missile......2008.....2010.......
$108 m deal. Brazilian version of AGM-88A HARM.


China.............20.......	HY-2/SY-1A/CSS-N-2..Anti-ship missile........	1980........1981.....
For Hegu (Haibat) FAC; SY-1A (CSS-N-2) version.

China.............32........HY-1/SY-1/CSS-N-1...	Anti-ship missile.........1983.........1984.....
For Huangfen (Azmat) FAC.

China.............36........LY-60.......................	SAM...........................1994........1996-1997.....
For 3 modernized Tariq (Amazon) Class frigates.

China...............2.......	Type-76 37mm.........	Naval gun....................1995.......1997-1999......
For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan.

China..............20.......C-802/CSS-N-8.........	Anti-ship missile...........1997.......1997-1999.......
For Jalalat FAC.

China..............20.......C-802/CSS-N-8..........Anti-ship missile............2003......2006........	
For Jalalat FAC.

China...............70......C-802/CSS-N-8..........Anti-ship missile.............2005.....2009-2010.....
For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates.

China................70....	R-440 Crotale.............SAM..............................2005....2009-2010......
For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates; HQ-7 (FM-80) version.

China...............200....PL-12/SD-10A/B.........BVRAAM.........................2006......2010.......
For JF-17 and possibly modernized Mirage-3/5 combat aircraft; 25 rounds delivered so far.

China...............300.....PL-5E......................	SRAAM...........................2006....2009-2010.....
For JF-17 combat aircraft; PL-5E-II version. 110 rounds delivered so far.

China................50......C-802/CSS-N-8.........Anti-ship missile...............2008.....2010..........
For JF-17 combat aircraft. 10 rounds delivered so far.

China...............600....LS-6.........................	Guided bomb.....................2008......2010......
For JF-17 combat aircraft. 100 units delivered so fsr.

China.................50.....WMD-7...................	Aircraft EO system..............2008......2009-2010.....
For JF-17 combat aircraft. 22 systems delivered so far.

China.................30.....C-802/CSS-N-8.........Anti-ship missile.................2010........
For Type-002 FAC; designation uncertain.



France...............18.....E-14........................	AS torpedo...........................1967........1970......
For 3 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarines.

France................18....E-15........................	AS torpedo............................1967........1970......
For 3 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarines.

France................18....L-3.........................	ASW torpedo..........................1967.......1970.......
For 3 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarines.

France................40....R-530......................	BVRAAM..................................1967.......1968.......
For Mirage-3E combat aircraft.

France................40....AM-39 Exocet............Anti-ship missile........................1974......1975.......
Incl for SH-3D helicopters.

France..................6....E-14........................AS torpedo................................1975.......1975.......
For 1 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarine.

France..................6....E-15........................AS torpedo.................................1975.......1975......
For 1 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarine.

France..................6....L-3.........................	ASW torpedo...............................1975.......1975......
For 1 Daphne (Hangor) Class submarine.

France.................80....F-17P.....................	AS torpedo..................................1978........1979......
For 2 Agosta (Hashmat) Class submarines; could incl E14, E15 and/or L3 torpedoes.

France................192....R-550 Magic-1.........SRAAM.....................................1979...........1980-1983......
For Mirage-5 combat aircraft.

France.................40....AM-39 Exocet...........Anti-ship missile........................1980............1982-1983.......
For Mirage-5 combat aircraft and SH-3D helicopters.

France...............100....AS-30L....................ASM..........................................1985............1986-1987......

France................40.....ATLIS.....................	Aircraft EO system......................1985.............1986-1987......
For F-16 combat aircraft.

France.................25....SM-39 Exocet...........Anti-ship missile........................1994...............1999-2006......
$100 m deal; for Agosta-90B (Khalid) submarines.

France................100.....F-17P....................AS torpedo................................1996................1999-2006......
F-17P Mod-2 version; for Agosta-90B (Khalid) submarines.


Germany..............15.....SUT.......................AS/ASW torpedo........................1989.................1990-1991......
For MG-110 midget submarines.

Germany...............59....DM-2A4 Seehecht....AS/ASW torpedo......................	2005...................2007-2008.....
$80 m deal; for Agosta-90B (Khalid) submarines.


Sweden................25.....Type-43.................ASW torpedo............................	1994....................1999-2004.....
Type-43X2 version; for modernized Amazon (Tariq) frigates.


UK.........................2.....102mm Mk-16........Naval gun..................................1957.........................1958......
Probably ex-UK guns modernized before delivery; for modernization of 2 O Class destroyers.

UK......................16.....Sea Cat..................	SAM.........................................1981.........................	1982.....
For County Class destroyer.

UK......................24.....Sea Cat..................	SAM.........................................	1988.........................1988.....
For 2 Leander (Zulfiquar) Class frigates.

UK.....................24.....Sea Cat...................	SAM.........................................	1993.........................1993.....
For 2 Leander (Zulfiquar) Class frigates.


USA.................500...AIM-9B Sidewinder-1A...SRAAM...................................1958.........................1959-1963....
For F-86, F-104 and F-6 combat aircraft.

USA..................50.....Mk-44......................	ASW torpedo.............................1964.........................1965-1966....

USA................500.....AIM-9J/P Sidewinder....SRAAM...................................	1974.........................1974......
Ex-US AIM-9B version modernized after delivery to AIM-9J in Pakistan with US-supplied compoments.

USA.................100.....Mk-46......................ASW torpedo..............................1977........................1978-1980....

USA.................100.....AGM-65 Maverick.....	ASM..........................................1985........................	1986-1987.....
AGM-65B version.

USA.................500.....AIM-9L/M Sidewinder..SRAAM...................................	1985.........................1985-1987....
$50 m deal; AIM-9L version; incl for F-16A combat aircraft; delivered after Soviet aircraft from Afghanistan violated Pakistani airspace.

USA....................6.....Mk-15 Phalanx..........	CIWS........................................1987.........................1987-1988.....
For modernization of 6 Gearing (Tariq) destroyers.

USA...................20.....RGM-84 Harpoon.......Anti-ship missile.........................1987........................1987-1988....
For modernized Gearing destroyer.

USA..................360.....AIM-9L/M Sidewinder..SRAAM..................................	1988.........................1996.....
$20 m deal; AIM-9L version; delivery embargoed between 1992 and 1995.

USA....................1......Mk-15 Phalanx..........CIWS........................................1988.........................1988.....
For modernization of 1 Country (Babur) destroyer.

USA...................44.....RGM-84 Harpoon.......Anti-ship missile.........................1988........................1990-1991.....
For modernized Gearing (Alamgir) destroyers.

USA...................64.....RIM-66B Standard-1MR......SAM.................................1988.........................1989.....
For Brooke (Badr) frigates.

USA...................28.....RGM-84 Harpoon.......Anti-ship missile........................1990.........................1996.....
$31 m deal; AGM-84A version for P-3C ASW aircraft; delivery embargoed between 1992 and 1995.

USA.................1000.....Paveway.................Guided bomb.............................2001........................	2002....
Paveway-2 version.

USA..................300.....AIM-9L/M Sidewinder....SRAAM................................	2005........................	2007....
$29 m deal; AIM-9M1/2 version.

USA...................60.....RGM-84L Harpoon-2.......Anti-ship missile...................	2005.........................2006.....
$61 m deal; incl 40 AGM-84 version.

USA................1000.....JDAM......................	Guided bomb.............................	2006..........................2010.....

USA................1600.....Paveway.................	Guided bomb.............................	2006.........................2010.....
Incl 700 GBU-12 and 300 GBU-10 version.

USA...................18.....AAQ-33 Sniper.........	.Aircraft EO system....................	2007.........................2010.....
For F-16 combat aircraft.

USA.................500.....AIM-120C AMRAAM.....BVRAAM.................................	2007........................2010.....
$265 m deal; AIM-120C-5 version; for F-16 combat aircraft; delivery from 2010.250 rounds delivered.

USA................200.....AIM-9L/M Sidewinder.....SRAAM.................................	2007.........................2010.....
AIM-9M8 and AIM-9M9 version; for F-16 combat aircraft.

USA.................100....RGM-84L Harpoon-2.....Anti-ship missile.......................2007........................	2009.....
AGM-84L version; for P-3C ASW aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

I suppose the Sm-1 was returned along with the Brooke frigates??


----------



## fatman17

Santro said:


> I suppose the Sm-1 was returned along with the Brooke frigates??



the boats were completely stripped of all systems and the hulls were towed away.


----------



## A1Kaid

Great thread, nice to see someone is staying on top of the inventory. Thanks for taking the time to post this valuable set of information.

I will look for any mistakes when I get the time...


----------



## Comet

The thread is not just about Air force. It is covering Navy and Army stuff too... I'd recommend to change the title of the thread. 
BTW, thumbs up for the effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

UmairP said:


> The thread is not just about Air force. It is covering Navy and Army stuff too... I'd recommend to change the title of the thread.
> BTW, thumbs up for the effort



thats correct. 1st i wanted to segregate but decided to cluster all in one thread


----------



## fatman17

Engines.......



Germany..........4.......	MTU-538...................Diesel engine.............1990..........1997-1999.....
For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan; designation uncertain.

Germany...........4.......MTU-538...................Diesel engine.............2003.........2006.......
For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan.

Germany...........4......	MTU-4000	..................Diesel engine..........	2006........	2007-2008.....
For MRTP-33 FAC delivered by Turkey.


Libya..............150.....	Atar-9.......................Turbojet...................	2004.........2004-2005......
Ex-Libyan but probably never used.


Russia..............150.....RD-33/RD-93............Turbofan...................2004........	2007-2010.....
RD-93 version; for JF-17 combat aircraft from China.


Ukraine............320.....5TDF.......................	Diesel engine.............2000.........2004-2007......
For modernization of Type-59 tanks to Al Zarrar; no. could be up to 400.

Ukraine.............315.....6TD........................	Diesel engine.............2002.........2004-2010.....
$150 m deal; for Type-90-2 (MBT-2000 or Al Khalid) tanks from China.could be upto 600.


USA................250.....6V-53.......................	Diesel engine..............2000........2005-2006.....
For Talha APC and Al Qaswa ALV produced in Pakistan.

USA....................6.....CT-7........................	Turboprop	....................2002.........2004.........
For 3 CN-235 transport aircraft from Indonesia; CT-7-9C3 version.

USA....................2.....TF-50......................	Gas turbine.................2006..........2007-2008......
For MRTP-33 FAC delivered by Turkey.


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Title changed and posted in correct thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/7733-military-helicopters-pak-use.html




fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Naval Aviation*
> 
> INVENTORY
> 
> Aircraft
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SA.319B Alouette III Astazou
> Delivered : 8
> Current : 6
> WFU : 1
> Stored : 1
> Outstanding Order : 4
> Note: Reports from 2005 suggested that more examples may be acquired. The first 2 from a batch of 6 former-French military examples were delivered on 11th April 2008, having been purchased via the UK-based company MNA Technologies Ltd.
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SE.3160 Alouette III
> Delivered : 4
> Current : 0
> WFU : 4
> Note: The type is almost certainly withdrawn from service.
> 
> AgustaWestland : Lynx HAS.3
> Delivered : 3
> Current : 0
> WFU : 3
> In service from September 1994 until 2005
> Note: The type was withdrawn from service by 2005, with the airframes possibly due to be offered for sale for spares recovery purposes.
> 
> AgustaWestland : Westland WS-61 Sea King Mk.45
> Delivered : 6
> Current : 5
> Losses : 1
> 
> AgustaWestland : Westland WS-61 Sea King Mk.45B
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Breguet : Br.1150 Atlantic
> Delivered : 6
> Current : 1
> Losses : 1
> WFU: 4
> 
> Britten-Norman : BN-2T Maritime Defender
> Delivered : 3
> Current : 3
> 
> Fokker : F-27-200MPA Friendship
> Delivered : 5
> Current : 5
> Note: A 5th aircraft was added to the inventory on 11th April 2008; formerly operated by Pakistan International Airlines in passenger configuration, this has now been upgraded to fulfill the maritime patrol task.
> 
> Fokker : F-27-400M Troopship
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation : Z-9C Haitun
> Outstanding Order : 6
> Note: 6 Z-9C helicopters were reportedly ordered from HAMC in 2005 & at least 1 example was photographed in China during September 2007. None are believed to have been delivered by early 2009, although official mention has again been made of the type being inducted in the future along with the F-22 Frigates.
> 
> Lockheed : P-3C-II.75 Orion
> Delivered : 3+3
> Current : 2+3
> Losses : 1
> Stored :
> Outstanding Order : 5
> Note: Formerly-stored aircraft are currently being reactivated for return to service. The 8 examples on order are ex-USN aircraft being refurbished after AMARG storage. 1 example will be used for spares recovery. order delayed due to non-availability of FMS funds for their upgrade.


 


fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Army Aviation Corps*
> 
> INVENTORY
> 
> Aircraft
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : AS.350B3 &#201;cureuil
> Delivered : 10
> Current : 10
> Note: Delivered in 2005 & 2006.
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SA.315B Lama
> Delivered : 20+
> Current : 6
> Losses : 4+
> WFU : 10+
> Stored :
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SA.316B Alouette III
> Delivered : 12
> Current : ?
> Sold : 1+
> Note: transferred to PAF and PN
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SA.330F Puma
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SA.330J Puma
> Delivered : 35
> Current : 20+
> Losses : 1+
> WFU :
> Stored :
> Note: 5-6 ex-UAE examples purchased for spares recently.
> Note: Confirmed attrition loss occurred on 8th October 2007.
> 
> A&#233;rospatiale : SE.3160 Alouette III
> Delivered : 6
> Current :
> WFU : 1+
> Note: transferred to PAF and PN
> 
> AgustaWestland : AW139
> Outstanding Order : 5
> In service from May 2009
> Note: Of the 5 examples being acquired, 2 are to assume duties as VIP/VVIP transports whilst the remaining 3 will be fitted to undertake humanitarian relief operations. The first AW139 will be delivered in late May 2009.
> 
> Aircraft Manufacturing Factory, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) : MFI-17 Mushshak
> Delivered : 120?
> Current :
> Losses : 1+
> WFU :
> Stored :
> Note: Around 300 built: mostly delivered to Pakistan AF & Army, although exact quantities are unconfirmed to date. A confirmed attrition loss occurred on 13th August 2008, with 1 fatality.
> 
> Beech Aircraft : Beech 200 Super King Air
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Beech Aircraft : U-8F Seminole
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 0
> WFU : 1
> 
> Bell Helicopter : AH-1F Cobra
> Delivered : 20
> Current : 20
> Outstanding Order : 8 (order cancelled?)
> Note: A total of 40 airframes are due from the US via FMS; 20 are to be used for spares only & are not included in the above totals. Deliveries expected to be concludsd by the end of 2008. On 26th September 2008 the US DSCA notified Congress of the possible sale, refurbishment & maintenance of a further 8 Cobras.
> 
> Bell Helicopter : AH-1S Cobra
> Delivered : 20
> Current : 19
> Losses : 1
> Note: 19 surviving airframes are in the process of undergoing upgrades to AH-1F configuration for conformity with newly-delivered former US Army examples arriving in 2007 & 2008.
> 
> Bell Helicopter : Bell 206B-2 JetRanger
> Delivered : 10
> Current : 6
> Losses : 1+
> WFU : 1+
> Stored :
> 
> Bell Helicopter : Bell 206B-3 JetRanger
> Delivered : 12
> Current : 8
> WFU :
> Stored :
> 
> Bell Helicopter : Bell 412EP
> Delivered : 26
> Current : 25
> Losses:1
> Outstanding Order : See Note
> Note: At least 10 examples are believed to have been allocated to Army from the batch of 26 delivered to Pakistan (now delivered). On 1st June 2009 the US Army awarded a $51 million contract for 5 Bell 412EP helicopters to BHTI & it is believed the end-user might possibly be Pakistan, although this has not yet been confirmed.
> 
> Bell Helicopter : UH-1H Iroquois
> Delivered : 6
> Current : 4
> Losses : 2
> Outstanding Order : 20
> Note: 40 in total due from US via FMS; 20 are expected to be used for spares: deliveries underway.
> 
> Cessna Aircraft Company : Cessna 421C Golden Eagle
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Cessna Aircraft Company : Cessna 550 Citation II Bravo
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Cessna Aircraft Company : Cessna 560 Citation V
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation : Y-12 II Turbo Panda
> Delivered : 4
> Current : 4
> 
> Kazan Helicopters : Mi-172 'Hip-H'
> Delivered : 3
> Current : 3
> Note: 3 aircraft delivered during the second half of 2008. All are configured for the VVIP & presidential transportation role.
> 
> Kazan Helicopters : Mi-17-V5 'Hip'
> Delivered : 2
> Current : 2
> Note: 2 aircraft delivered during the second half of 2008. Both are configured for the MedEvac & SAR role.
> 
> MD Helicopters : Hughes 500
> Delivered : 5
> Current : 5
> 
> Mil (Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant) : Mi-17-1V 'Hip-H'
> Delivered : 36
> Current : 33
> Losses : 3
> Note: As many as 32 Mi-17-1V models are reported to have been acquired in a large batch delivered between 2002 & 2008. A further 4 Mi-17 helicopters have been leased from the US Department of Defense for use in ongoing anti-Taliban operations in the Swat Valley, having been delivered in late June 2009. The most recent attrition losses have occurred on 5th August 2004 & 3rd July 2009, the latter resulting in 26 fatalities.
> 
> Mil (Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant) : Mi-24V 'Hind-E'
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> Note: Captured ex-Afghan example believed to have been in recent use in Swat operations.
> 
> Mil (Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant) : Mi-8T 'Hip-C'
> Delivered : 12
> Current : 0
> WFU : 12
> Note: Type withdrawn from service during 1986.
> 
> Rockwell International : Aero Commander 690C Super
> Delivered : 2 or 3
> Current : 1
> WFU : 1 or 2
> 
> Rockwell International : Gulfstream Jetprop 840
> Delivered : 1
> Current : 1
> 
> Schweizer Aircraft Corporation : Schweizer 300C
> Delivered : 10
> Current : 10


 









sir what are the updates ?


----------



## bigest

Many chinese equipments


----------



## takshak

really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
why can`t Pakistan make indigenous weapons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## ziaulislam

its too expensive to make indigenous weapons that are required in small numbers...
developmental costs are too much..technical staff is too expensive to make and sustain..
we are infact a third world country..
i think the case would have been somewhat differnt if we hadnt lost half of our economy and people in 71

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tajdar adil

Windjammer said:


> The F-5s Transferred from Saudia and later returned to the source seem to be missing from the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the 1971 War, different types of fighters from some friendly countries were temporarily transferred to the PAF. Of these groups, a formation of three F-5As with PAF markings are shown here entering the Pakistani territory. The pilots who ferried the F-5s were:-
> 
> Squadron Leader: Tahir Kheli
> Squadron Leader: Zaigham Aizad
> Flight Lieutenant: Bilal Khan


US also offer F5 to Pakistan but Pakistan refused.


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

salvage said:


> it must have been a sad day when President Zia's plane crashed


i think it turned out better then i thought at least in the long term more damage wasnt done then what could have happened may be i am wrong but hey its a free world


----------



## paulnixon

I think the all the information which has been given in the post is very interesting and the pictures are also is very interesting.I also read in the history book of the army regalement that many equipment will be transfered to the PAKISTAN and many officers, too.


----------



## fatman17

*Major U.S. Arms Sales and Grants to Pakistan Since 2001*


Prepared for the Congressional Research Service by K. Alan Kronstadt, Specialist in South Asian Affairs (1/4/11)


Major U.S. arms sales and grants to Pakistan since 2001 have included items useful for counterterrorism
and counterinsurgency operations, along with a number of &#8220;big ticket&#8221; platforms more suited to conventional
warfare. In dollar value terms, the bulk of purchases have been made with Pakistani national funds, but U.S.
grants are currently eclipsing this in recent years. The Pentagon reports total Foreign Military Sales agreements
with Pakistan worth about $5.4 billion for FY2002-FY2010 (in-process sales of F-16 combat aircraft and related
equipment account for more than half of this). The United States also has provided Pakistan with more than $2.1
billion in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) since 2001. These funds are used to purchase U.S. military
equipment for longer-term modernization efforts. Pakistan also has been granted U.S. defense supplies as Excess
Defense Articles (EDA).

Major post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:! 

!eight P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million, two
delivered);
! about 6,312 TOW anti-armor missiles ($186 million; at least 2,007 delivered);
! more than 5,600 military radio sets ($163 million);
! six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars ($100 million);
! six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment ($76 million);
! one ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA ($65 million);
! 20 AH-1F Cobra attack helicopters via EDA ($48 million, 12 refurbished and delivered); and
! 121 refurbished TOW missile launchers ($25 million).


Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:

! up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft (valued at $891 million, with $477
million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 45 such kits); and
! 115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers ($87 million, with $53 million in FMF).


Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:

! 18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft (valued at $1.43 billion; 17 delivered to date);
! F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles; 1,450 2,000-pound bombs; 500
JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs; and 1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits, also for
gravity bombs ($629 million);
! 100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles ($298 million);
! 500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles ($95 million); and
! six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns ($80 million).

Major articles transferred via EDA include:

! 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft;
! 59 T-37 military trainer jets&#8217; and
! 550 M-113 armored personnel carriers.

The Pentagon has notified Congress on the possible transfer to Pakistan of three P-3B aircraft as EDA grants that
would be modified to carry the E-2C Hawkeye airborne early warning suite in a deal worth up to $855 million,
but this effort has not progressed beyond the notification stage. Under Coalition Support Funds (part of the
Pentagon budget), Pakistan has received 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance,
valued at $235 million. Under 1206, Frontier Corps, and Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund
authorities, the United States has provided four Mi-17 multirole helicopters (another six were provided
temporarily at no cost), two King Air 350 surveillance aircraft, 450 vehicles for the Frontier Corps, 20 Buffalo
explosives detection and disposal vehicles, hundreds of M-141 Bunker Defeat Munitions, helicopter spare parts,
sophisticated explosives detectors, night vision devices, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and
large amounts of other individual soldier equipment. The United States has also funded and provided training
for several hundred (at least 370) Pakistani military officers.


Source: U.S. Department of Defense


----------



## farhan_9909

It means E-2C hawkeye deal is ON

As well as P-3B


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan starts implementation of policy for arms export*

04 July, 2012 






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has promulgated policy guidelines to regulate the export of conventional arms and ammunitions, Foreign Office said on Tuesday. 

The statement issued by the Foreign Office said this initiative reflects the abiding commitment of Pakistan to advance the goals of peace and security, through conventional arms control and regulation of trade and related aspects of these weapons. The guidelines represent formalisation of the existing national practices for export of conventional arms and related components. The policy framework seeks to promote adherence to the principles and purposes of the UN Charter, reaffirmation of states' right to self-defence and security, compliance with UN Security Council arms embargoes, sub-regional and regional peace, security and stability considerations and conformity with national security and foreign policy objectives of the country. These guidelines were evolved by the Inter-Ministerial Policy Group on Conventional Arms, which included representatives from ministries of defence production, defence, commerce, industries, interior and others. The inter-ministerial group is also seized of other relevant conventional arms issues, including streamlining of licencing, imports as well as implementation of the UN Programme of Action on Small Arms and Light Weapons (SALW).



farhan_9909 said:


> It means E-2C hawkeye deal is ON
> 
> As well as P-3B



yes if FMS funds are made available. PK may not have own funds for these programs.


----------



## Abingdonboy

I don't understand why Pakistan is so willing to accept US cast offs like T-37, Cobras, M-113,Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate, F-16 C/D, P-3, C-130E, Bell 412 etc which have all been retired for decades or are in the process of being phased out. Surely it is counter-intuitive to induct equipment that is already outdated and beyond/coming to an end of their service lives' ? This is just an effective way for the US to get rid of their cast-offs that would otherwise sit and rot in mammoth military surplus yards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't understand why Pakistan is so willing to accept US cast offs like T-37, Cobras, M-113,Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate, F-16 C/D, P-3, C-130E, Bell 412 etc which have all been retired for decades or are in the process of being phased out. Surely it is counter-intuitive to induct equipment that is already outdated and beyond/coming to an end of their service lives' ? This is just an effective way for the US to get rid of their cast-offs that would otherwise sit and rot in mammoth military surplus yards.



The big reason is money. We don't have the money to get new equipment since its very very costly and time consuming, 

All the platforms mentioned by you are already in service with us, years of experience on them, we have the trained manpower and the infrastructure, changing so many platforms at a time would be one hell of a task and expensive, that is why PA / PN & PAf are all going for a gradual upgradation of their systems, get old ones upgraded somewhat, then slowly add new platforms from somewhere else. Target the most important and crucial things first, secondary things later.

We have no other option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't understand why Pakistan is so willing to accept US cast offs like T-37, Cobras, M-113,Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate, F-16 C/D, P-3, C-130E, Bell 412 etc which have all been retired for decades or are in the process of being phased out. Surely it is counter-intuitive to induct equipment that is already outdated and beyond/coming to an end of their service lives' ? This is just an effective way for the US to get rid of their cast-offs that would otherwise sit and rot in mammoth military surplus yards.



EDA sales with upgrades is a huge market. many nations participate in it. with upgrades the platform are just as good as brand-new platforms (except u dont get the smell of a new cockpit etc)

*Pakistan tightens export guidelines in response to global measures*

Jon Grevatt, Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter - Bangkok




Pakistan has tightened guidelines to regulate the export of indigenously manufactured conventional military equipment, its Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MoFA) has announced. 

The MoFA said on 3 July that the move is intended to "promote adherence" to a range of national and international principles, including the national security policy objectives of Pakistan, UN Security Council arms embargoes and the UN Arms Trade Treaty (ATT). 

The development is notable because it came on the same day that the UN commenced negotiations over the ATT at its New York headquarters. The ATT aims to introduce a unified set of standards for arms transfer controls, which will ensure that conventional weapons are not exported to governments with questionable human rights records. 

Commenting on its updated arms control guidelines, MoFA said: "This initiative reflects the abiding commitment of Pakistan to advance the goals of peace and security through conventional arms control and regulation of trade and related aspects of these weapons." It added that the updated guidelines formalise existing national practices governing the export of arms and related components. 

The implementation of the guidelines - which were drafted by a Pakistan inter-ministerial policy group - will be overseen by the Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) through a mechanism of "licensing, inter-ministerial consultations and end-user certificate requirements", said MoFA. 

The primary agency within the MoDP tasked with promoting international defence sales is the Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO). This agency was established in 2000, although it did not become a permanent body until 2011. 

DEPO has overseen what it claims is a period of considerable growth in international sales of Pakistan-made materiel. The then director general of DEPO, Major General Muhammad Ijaz Hussain Awan, told IHS Jane's in 2010 that defence exports had grown to more than USD400 million annually by 2009. This figure represents a 30 per cent increase over reported exports achieved in 2008, while DEPO had previously stated that from 2003 until 2005 international sales of defence goods reached USD100 million per year. 

DEPO says that Pakistan's key defence export markets include Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen. 

According to DEPO, there are more than 20 state-run defence companies in Pakistan and over 100 private companies. While most are focused on the production of conventional materiel, their capabilities have been boosted considerably over the past decade due to Pakistan's defence industry partnership with China. 

The two countries have collaborated on the development of Sword-class (F-22P) frigates, missile patrol boats, the JF-17 fighter aircraft, the Al Khalid I main battle tank and an airborne early warning and control aircraft.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^ thanks for the reply!


----------



## arp2041

TaimiKhan said:


> The big reason is money. We don't have the money to get new equipment since its very very costly and time consuming,
> 
> All the platforms mentioned by you are already in service with us, years of experience on them, we have the trained manpower and the infrastructure, changing so many platforms at a time would be one hell of a task and expensive, that is why PA / PN & PAf are all going for a gradual upgradation of their systems, get old ones upgraded somewhat, then slowly add new platforms from somewhere else. Target the most important and crucial things first, secondary things later.
> 
> We have no other option.



you mean to say that though it seems that PAF is catching in nos. with the IAF, PAF will be technologically far behind the IAF?? I mean u are inducting more & more of F-16 jets, which were first flown in the 70s & whatever be the upgrade done to the jets it will still remain an old jet & PAF plans to operate it for next 2-3 decades. How can it compete with Rafale, FGFAs which the IAF plans to induct in a decade or so??


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> you mean to say that though it seems that PAF is catching in nos. with the IAF, PAF will be technologically far behind the IAF?? I mean u are inducting more & more of F-16 jets, which were first flown in the 70s & whatever be the upgrade done to the jets it will still remain an old jet & PAF plans to operate it for next 2-3 decades. How can it compete with Rafale, FGFAs which the IAF plans to induct in a decade or so??


We have significant edge over them but they are not very far behind. Infact, as a defensive force like theirs, we should always be wary of. Indeed Rafale and Super Sukhoi will increase this gap, FGFA will be the game changer(which we won't see before 2019, according to A.K. Antony). But they are getting J-10B(if things work out financially) and might get fifth gen after 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

TaimiKhan said:


> * August 18, 1965 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 12648, former USAF 61-2648, c/n 3691, supplied under MAP, was written off after it veered off runway on landing.
> * July 15, 1966 :[51] Pakistani Air Force C-130B 24142, former USAF 62-4142, c/n 3768, supplied under MAP, of 6 Sqn., crashed into mountain in Pakistan. All ten aboard killed.
> * April 30, 1968 : L-100 c/n 4145, bought by Pakistan government for Pakistan International Airlines, October 1966, registered AP-AUU; operated by Pakistani Air Force, serial 64145, coded 'U'. Crashed when wing broke in turbulence near Chaklala, Rawalpindi, Pakistan.
> * July 8, 1969 : C-130B, 62-3490, c/n 3700, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-103, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1967). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23490, coded 'Q'. Civilian registration AS-HFQ applied. Burned during refuelling at Islamabad - as of October 1986, hull was on dump at Islamabad.
> * March 4, 1970 : C-130B, 62-3489,c/n 3699, MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-102, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, (1965). Sold to Pakistani Air Force, serial 23489, of 6 Squadron, written off.
> * February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130B 23488, c/n 3698, former USAF 62-3488, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-101, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 23488, coded 'P', registered AQ-ACP, then AS-HFP, jumped chocks during night engine test run, collided with c/n 4117, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
> * February 1, 1979 : Pakistani Air Force C-130E 10687, c/n 4117, former USAF 65-10687, then MAP to Imperial Iranian Air Force, 5-106, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron, renumbered 5-102, November 1973; sold to Pakistani Air Force, 10687, coded 'D', hit by c/n 3698 when it jumped chocks during night engine test run, written-off. Hull at Lahore, June, 1981.
> * August 17, 1988 : Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, President of Pakistan from 1978, was killed when the C-130B he was on (PAF 23494, ex-USAF 62-3494, c/n 3708) crashed shortly after take off from Bahawalpur. All on board were killed, including the US ambassador to Pakistan, a US general and 17 top ranking Pakistan Army personnel. Two of the scheduled passengers who did not board the aircraft later reached the highest rank in Pakistan Army, chiefly because most of their seniors died in this incident. One of them was General Pervez Musharraf, president of Pakistan from 2001 to 2008. Although many people do not consider this an accident, neither Pakistan nor the US government properly investigated the incident and made the findings public. Some researchers claim that there was a bomb hidden in the mango crates which were loaded on the plane without proper clearance. Eyewitnesses claim that the aircraft exploded in the air. Such claims were declared false by the government and the remains of the aircraft were swiftly disposed of.[52]
> * September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-3491, c/n 3701, to Imperial Iranian Air Force under MAP, 1965, 5-104, of the 5th Air Transport Squadron. Sold to Pakistani Air Force as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'V'. To Transport Conversion School, coded 'W', as of October 1985. Civil register AQ-ACV. Hit on ground by c/n 3781 at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.
> 
> * September 10, 1998 : C-130B, former USAF 62-4143, c/n 3781, to Pakistani Air Force under MAP as 23491, of 6 Squadron, coded 'O', March 1963. Civil register AS-HFO as of August 1984. Camouflage by 1986, same, March 1988. Suffered brake failure due to wheel well fire, hit c/n 3701 on ground at Rawalpindi air base, burned, written off.
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> Quiet a few losses.



I understand some C-130s were acquired by PIA officially with insurance coverage, etc but were used by PAF with PAF markings.


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> We have significant edge over them but they are not very far behind. Infact, as a defensive force like theirs, we should always be wary of. Indeed Rafale and Super Sukhoi will increase this gap, FGFA will be the game changer(which we won't see before 2019, according to A.K. Antony). But they are getting J-10B(if things work out financially) and might get fifth gen after 2020



Indeed if you see the PAF as it will be in the foreseeable future - They will mainly consists of F-16 + JF-17(forming the bulk) + J-10B (not sure though). Even though they induct these in great nos. & may match IAF squadron to squadron (not possible after 2015 since IAF will be inducting 100s of new jets), PAF cannot compete with IAF technologically - super sukhois + FGFA + Rafale + LCA + mirage-2000s (with upgrades).


----------



## TaimiKhan

arp2041 said:


> you mean to say that though it seems that PAF is catching in nos. with the IAF, PAF will be technologically far behind the IAF?? I mean u are inducting more & more of F-16 jets, which were first flown in the 70s & whatever be the upgrade done to the jets it will still remain an old jet & PAF plans to operate it for next 2-3 decades. How can it compete with Rafale, FGFAs which the IAF plans to induct in a decade or so??



Buddy, i have no idea why its so hard for you guys to understand a simple concept, no matter how old F-16 jet is, it will be a formidable jet after their MLU upgrades and the Blk 52s are one hell of a jet. PAF is adding numbers but with quality too, be it Chinese or American ones. Don't worry PAF will not go down as easily as you guys think it will. Just give it a few years. 



arp2041 said:


> Indeed if you see the PAF as it will be in the foreseeable future - They will mainly consists of F-16 + JF-17(forming the bulk) + J-10B (not sure though). Even though they induct these in great nos. & may match IAF squadron to squadron (not possible after 2015 since IAF will be inducting 100s of new jets), PAF cannot compete with IAF technologically - super sukhois + FGFA + Rafale + LCA + mirage-2000s (with upgrades).



Have you seen the future ?? Do you have any idea that you are comparing all the jets of IAF in your post which are non existent as of now to PAF jets which have some in service, some are getting added with more combat capability in the near future and then just like IAF, we have future programs too, we may not be able to counter IAF in number to number but rest assured we will not be far away from you guys in quality in the future about which you are talking about. All the jets of PAF future, F-16 MLU + Blk 52(+) + J-10Bs & JF-17 are going to be technologically best and able to give a tough fight. And then don't forget we have the 5th Gen option from China too and their progress on the 5th Gen tech is seems much more better compared to from where IAF will get its 5th Gen tech. 
*
Anyway, this discussion can be held in other threads as this one is for some specific topic and we are going off topic.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

^^^^ thanks for replying, din't wanted to go off topic, just wanted some answers


----------



## IHK_PK

USA-PAKISTAN Post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:! 

! Eight P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million)
! About 6,312 TOW anti-armor missiles ($186 million; 2,007 delivered);
! More than 5,600 military radio sets ($163 million);
! Six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars ($100 million);
! Six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment ($76 million);
! One ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA ($65 million);
! 20 AH-1F Cobra attack helicopters via EDA ($48 million, old 12 also refurbished and delivered)
! 121 refurbished TOW missile launchers ($25 million).


Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:

! Up to 60 Mid-Life Update (MLU) kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft (valued at $891 million, with $477
million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 45 such kits)
! 115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers ($87 million PNF and $53 million in FMF).


Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:

! 18 new F-16s, 12 F-16Cs and 6 F-16Ds, Block 50/52 combat aircrafts (valued at $1.43 billion; all delivered)
! 500 AIM-120C AMRAAM air-to-air BVR missiles. ! 1,450 3rd gen 2,000-pound bombs
! 500 JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs ! 1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits for gravity bombs ($629 million)
! 100 Harpoon BLOCK III, 84A Various variants, anti-ship/anti-Sub both air/ship launched missiles ($298 million)
! 500 AIM-9M Sidewinder air-to-air missiles ($95 million)
! Six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns ($80 million).
! 32 Falcon STAR upgrade kits for F-16s A/B.
! 46 Mid-Life Upgrade (MLU) kits for F-16s A/B upto Block 40++ standard.

Major articles transferred via EDA include:

! 14 F-16A/B combat Aircrafts refurbished/new block 15.
! 59 T-37 military trainer jets and their spare parts and engines.
! 550 M-113 armored personnel carriers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair86pk

The thing i love about Indians is their superiority complex which is hilarious they say F-16 is old look at Block 60 with all its gadgets and datalink systems it leaves SU-30MKI far behind Russians can't compete with US in avionics.Their Mighty SU-30 also flew in 1977 in prototype form and is continuously being upgraded throughout the years its only 2 years younger than F-16. Rafale flew in 80s and still hasn't achieved full AESA capability yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

umair86pk said:


> The thing i love about Indians is their superiority complex which is hilarious they say F-16 is old look at Block 60 with all its gadgets and datalink systems it leaves SU-30MKI far behind Russians can't compete with US in avionics.Their Mighty SU-30 also flew in 1977 in prototype form and is continuously being upgraded throughout the years its only 2 years younger than F-16. Rafale flew in 80s and still hasn't achieved full AESA capability yet.



Too bad you don't have any F 16 block 60.Talk about it when you buy it.
And Su 30 MKI was first flown in 2000.And Rafale,since last month It has full AESA capability.


----------



## fatman17

*Iraqi Army receives Talha APCs*.

Last posted:
2006-03-23

The Multi-National Security Transition Command-Iraq (MNSTC-I) recently finalised the distribution to the Iraqi Army of Pakistan's Heavy Industry Taxila (HIT)-manufactured Talha tracked armoured personnel carriers (APCs). 

HIT signed a contract with the Iraqi Ministry of Defence in November 2004 for delivery of 44 Talhas, 60 Al Mohafiz Security Vehicles and 300 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts. 

The total value of the contract is about USD31 million.

Following initial deliveries in March 2005, the Iraqi Army distributed 14 Talhas to its 3rd Division, which is responsible for security in north-western Iraq, while the remaining 30 vehicles have been issued to 9th Mechanised Division based in Taji near Baghdad. 
Iraq is the first export confirmed customer for the amphibious Talha. Equipped with mounts for 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm machine guns, the Talha APC was developed by HIT based on the BAE Systems Ground Systems Division (formerly United Defense) M113 APC manufactured in Pakistan on licence. 

HIT said it has introduced about 90 design changes to increase the vehicle's capabilities. Reports from Pakistan suggest that the Pakistani Army placed a contract in 2002 for 250 Talhas that were to be delivered in 2005 and 2006. Until recently no confirmation of the Talha APC's production had been available. 

In the interim, an undisclosed unit of the 1st Division, Iraqi Intervention Force (IIF) has become the first confirmed foreign user of the Mohafiz 4 x 4 armoured cars, also developed and manufactured by HIT. 

Although the first example of the Mohafiz was based on a Toyota Land Cruiser chassis, the vehicles for the IIF were built on a Land Rover 110 chassis. 

The overall shape of the hull also differs slightly from that of the Toyota Land Cruiser chassis. The Mohafiz can carry eight people and is equipped with up to 10 firing ports in its welded aluminium hull. The vehicle has a bulletproof windscreen and run flat tyres. A manually operated one-person turret armed with a 7.62 mm PK machine gun and a two-part roof hatch are mounted on the forward part of the roof. 

Iraqi Army divisions have also received some 100 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts, while the remaining 200 will be distributed over the course of the next couple months, MNSTC-I sources said. 

_some detailed info on the Talha order to Iraq_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> 300 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts....



Any info on these guard posts?

What are they?


----------



## fatman17

nuclearpak said:


> Any info on these guard posts?
> 
> What are they?



first i've heard about them.


----------



## farhan_9909

nuclearpak said:


> Any info on these guard posts?
> 
> What are they?



http://202.83.164.28/modp/userfiles1/file/MoDP Data/Year Book 2010-11.pdf

check out this.picture along with specs

if you ever had a visit to Bannu(2 of them are with the local police just infront of lakki gate)


More importand points to Note in the above link are

*The engines for Al zarar are being manufactured under license in HIT
*Burraq MRAP could with stand upto 14kg tnt blast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

farhan_9909 said:


> http://202.83.164.28/modp/userfiles1/file/MoDP Data/Year Book 2010-11.pdf



That looks a raelly handy thing for point defense....

Another thing, on page 21, there is mention of conversion of 105mm T-59 turrets to 100mm for FC. Any idea why change the caliber?


----------



## Dazzler

nuclearpak said:


> That looks a raelly handy thing for point defense....
> 
> Another thing, on page 21, there is mention of conversion of 105mm T-59 turrets to 100mm for FC. Any idea why change the caliber?




105 mm was considered an overkill for their task and maintenance heavy, hence 100mm was deemed sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> *Iraqi Army receives Talha APCs*.
> 
> Last posted:
> 2006-03-23
> 
> The Multi-National Security Transition Command-Iraq (MNSTC-I) recently finalised the distribution to the Iraqi Army of Pakistan's Heavy Industry Taxila (HIT)-manufactured Talha tracked armoured personnel carriers (APCs).
> 
> HIT signed a contract with the Iraqi Ministry of Defence in November 2004 for delivery of 44 Talhas, 60 Al Mohafiz Security Vehicles and 300 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts.
> 
> The total value of the contract is about USD31 million.
> 
> Following initial deliveries in March 2005, the Iraqi Army distributed 14 Talhas to its 3rd Division, which is responsible for security in north-western Iraq, while the remaining 30 vehicles have been issued to 9th Mechanised Division based in Taji near Baghdad.
> Iraq is the first export confirmed customer for the amphibious Talha. Equipped with mounts for 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm machine guns, the Talha APC was developed by HIT based on the BAE Systems Ground Systems Division (formerly United Defense) M113 APC manufactured in Pakistan on licence.
> 
> HIT said it has introduced about 90 design changes to increase the vehicle's capabilities. Reports from Pakistan suggest that the Pakistani Army placed a contract in 2002 for 250 Talhas that were to be delivered in 2005 and 2006. Until recently no confirmation of the Talha APC's production had been available.
> 
> In the interim, an undisclosed unit of the 1st Division, Iraqi Intervention Force (IIF) has become the first confirmed foreign user of the Mohafiz 4 x 4 armoured cars, also developed and manufactured by HIT.
> 
> Although the first example of the Mohafiz was based on a Toyota Land Cruiser chassis, the vehicles for the IIF were built on a Land Rover 110 chassis.
> 
> The overall shape of the hull also differs slightly from that of the Toyota Land Cruiser chassis. The Mohafiz can carry eight people and is equipped with up to 10 firing ports in its welded aluminium hull. The vehicle has a bulletproof windscreen and run flat tyres. A manually operated one-person turret armed with a 7.62 mm PK machine gun and a two-part roof hatch are mounted on the forward part of the roof.
> 
> Iraqi Army divisions have also received some 100 Aahan Armoured Guard Posts, while the remaining 200 will be distributed over the course of the next couple months, MNSTC-I sources said.
> 
> _some detailed info on the Talha order to Iraq_



apparantly the iraqis were not happy with the Al-Muhafiz security vehicles and the order was cancelled after 30 were delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> apparantly the iraqis were not happy with the Al-Muhafiz security vehicles and the order was cancelled after 30 were delivered.



The vehicles given to Iraq were on a Land Rover chassis, PA also had reservations about that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Please mention those equipments/Hardware/Aircraft etc which France/USA/etc offers but due to any reason refused/rejected/Or not capable to buy.*


----------



## fatman17

*Transfers of major conventional weapons: sorted by supplier. Deals with deliveries or orders made for year range 2012 to 2012*.

Note: The No. delivered/produced and the Year(s) of deliveries columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. Deals in which the recipient was involved in the production of the weapon system are listed separately. The Comments column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms, can be found at URL <http://www.sipri.org/contents/armstrad/at_data.html>. The SIPRI Arms Transfers Database is continuously updated as new information becomes available.

Source: SIPRI Arms Transfers Database

from China

ordered....weapon...............type..................start.......delivery..............delivered.............comments.................................
(70)	C-802/CSS-N-8	Anti-ship missile	(2005)	2009-2011	(50)	For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates
(100)	R-440 Crotale	SAM (2005)	2009-2012	(80)	For Jiangwei (F-22P) frigates;HQ-7(FM-
80) version
(600)	PL-12/SD-10	BVRAAM (2006)	2010-2012	(225)	For JF-17 and possibly modernized Mirage-3/5 combat aircraft
(900)	PL-5E SRAAM (2006)	2009-2012	(510) JF-17 combat aircraft; PL-5E-II version
(50)	C-802/CSS-N-8	Anti-ship missile (2008)	2012 (10)	For JF-17 combat aircraft
(750)	LS-3 Guided bomb (2008)	2010-2012	(250)	For JF-17 combat aircraft
(750)	LS-6-500 Guided bomb (2008)	2010-2012	(550)	For JF-17 combat aircraft
(750)	LT-2 Guided bomb (2008)	2010-2012	(250)	For JF-17 combat aircraft
(100)	WMD-7	Aircraft EO system (2008)	2009-2012	(70)	For JF-17 combat aircraft
(4)	ZDK-03	AEW&C aircraft (2008)	2011-2012	(2)	$278 m deal
(30)	C-802/CSS-N-8	Anti-ship missile (2010)	2012 (15)	For Azmat FAC
(50)	CM-400AKG	Anti-ship missile (2010)	2012 (10)	For JF-17 combat aircraft

from Pakistan
Red Arrow-8	Anti-tank missile (1989)	1990-2012	(21350)	Pakistani designation Baktar Shikan
QW-1 Vanguard	Portable SAM (1993)	1994-2012	(1650)	Pakistani designation Anza-2
(500)	Type-90-2/MBT-2000 Tank (1998)	2001-2012	(298)	MBT-2000 (Al Khalid or P-90) version
(150)	JF-17 Thunder/FC-1 FGA aircraft (1999)	2007-2012	(61)	Developed for Pakistan; incl production of components and assembly in Pakistan; incl 8 mainly for testing and first 42 production version ordered 2009 for $800 m.
(4)	F-22	Frigate  (2005)	2009-2010	(3)	$500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar, delivery 2009-2013.
(36)	A-100 300mm	Self-propelled MRL (2008)	2010-2012	(36)	
(2)	Azmat	FAC (2010)	2012 (1)	Incl 1 produced in Pakistan
(6)	Type-041/Yuan	Submarine (2011) Designation uncertain; contract probably not yet signed

from France
(16)	PA6	Diesel engine (2005)	2009-2010	(12)	For 4 F-22 (Zulfiquar) frigates from China; 16PA6 version; possibly from Chinese production line.
(2)	MESMA	AIP engine (2007) For modernization of 2 Agosta-90B submarines

from Germany
(4)	DSQS-23	ASW sonar (2005)	2009-2010	(3)	For 4 F-22 (Zulfiquar) frigates from China.

from Italy
(200)	Aspide-2000	SAM (2007)	2010-2012	(150)	Part of EUR415 m deal for Spada-2000 SAM systems.
(10)	Spada-2000	SAM system (2007)	2010-2012	(8)	EUR415 m deal; Spada-2000 Plus version; delivery 2010-2013.

from Russia
(150)	RD-33	Turbofan (2004) 2007-2012	(61)	RD-93 version; for JF-17 combat aircraft from China.

from Spain
(2)	ATR-72	Transport aircraft (2012) Second-hand; delivery 2013.

from Sweden
RBS-70	Portable SAM (1985)	1988-2012	(700)	Incl RBS-70 Mk-3 version.
(150)	MFI-17 Supporter	Trainer aircraft (2001)	2001-2012	(126)	Super Mushshak version.

from Turkey
Panter 155mm	Towed gun (2009)	2011-2012	(40)

from Ukraine
(315)	6TD	Diesel engine (2002)	2004-2012	(295)	$150 m deal; for MBT-2000 (Type-90-2 or Al Khalid) tanks from China.

from USA
(40)	T-37B	Trainer aircraft (2003)	2009-2012	(40)	Ex-US; aid; possibly modernized before delivery; probably 19 more for spares.
(7)	P-3CUP Orion	ASW aircraft (2005)	2007-2012	(7)	Ex-US P-3C rebuilt to P-3CUP in USA (paid with $970 m US 'SAP' aid); first 2 delivered without complete systems (to be installed later).
(500)	AIM-120C AMRAAM	BVRAAM (2007)	2010-2012	(224)	$265 m deal; AIM-120C-5 version; for F-16 combat aircraft.
(35)	AN/APG-68	Combat ac radar (2007)	2012	(10)	AN/APG-68(V)9 version; for 'Mid-Life Update' (MLU) modernization of 35 F-16A combat aircraft to F-16C (F-16AM or F-16MLU).
(550)	M-113	APC (2010) Ex-US; M-113A2 version; aid
(10)	AN/APG-68	Combat ac radar (2011) AN/APG-68(V)9 version; for 'Mid-Life Update' (MLU) modernization of 10 F-16A combat aircraft to F-16C (F-16AM or F-16MLU).
(5)	DB-110	Aircraft recce system (2011) Part of $72m deal; for F-16 combat aircraft
(2)	P-3CUP Orion	ASW aircraft (2012) Ex-US P-3C rebuilt to P-3CUP in USA; status uncertain.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

STOCKHOLM - Pakistan spent $735 million on import of arms in 2015, making it the tenth largest arms importer in the world.

According to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) report, Pakistan slipped one place on the list of global arms importers as imports fell from $752million in 2014 to $735million last year.
However, the imports were significant enough to earn Pakistan a spot on the list of top global arms importer.

China and US remain the largest exporters of arms to Pakistan.
While the country imported arms worth $565m from China in 2015, showing a year-on-year increase of approximately 70 per cent from $394million in 2014, US exports to Pakistan declined sharply in 2015 from $189m in 2014 to $66m last year.

Pakistan remained the largest market for Chinese military goods as it accounted for 35 per cent of total China arms sales, followed by Bangladesh and Myanmar.

Despite losing its spot as the top global arms importer to Saudi Arabia, Pakistan’s next door neighbour India remained one of the largest arms importers with imports of arms worth $3.078 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Exectly Agreed with @Najam Ul Haq


----------



## denel

Interesting, we are already reaching 150 jf-17 production (that includes jf-17b + those built for Burma + Nigeria). 

Is there more engines on the way?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mdmm

Thank you very much honorable sir fatman17 and Mr. Quasar .
You have done a great, comprehensive, job for putting a lot of time, research,study,struggle in finding ,making a full,large size List of all weapons that Pakistan Army got in the past.
May I request to research,make and upload a list of weapons that Pakistan Army got in recent years like from 2001 until 2019.Which may include jet fighters, missiles, aircrafts,helicopters,gunships,radars,tank,canons, ships,frigates, etc.I am a non-militiar patriotic Pakistani since last 27 years in north america.I always pray for a clean,safe, justified Pakistan, as a super power, in the world today.
There are data on wikipedia about weapons by Pakistan Army but Wikipedia data is incorrect, incomplete,wrong and outdated. Wikipedia loaded more data for India than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

mdmm said:


> Thank you very much honorable sir fatman17 and Mr. Quasar .
> You have done a great, comprehensive, job for putting a lot of time, research,study,struggle in finding ,making a full,large size List of all weapons that Pakistan Army got in the past.
> May I request to research,make and upload a list of weapons that Pakistan Army got in recent years like from 2001 until 2019.Which may include jet fighters, missiles, aircrafts,helicopters,gunships,radars,tank,canons, ships,frigates, etc.I am a non-militiar patriotic Pakistani since last 27 years in north america.I always pray for a clean,safe, justified Pakistan, as a super power, in the world today.
> There are data on wikipedia about weapons by Pakistan Army but Wikipedia data is incorrect, incomplete,wrong and outdated. Wikipedia loaded more data for India than Pakistan.


Will try

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Jango said:


> That looks a raelly handy thing for point defense....
> 
> Another thing, on page 21, there is mention of conversion of 105mm T-59 turrets to 100mm for FC. Any idea why change the caliber?



Tons of ammo still available and fc or in mountains it’s not tank on tank battle but tanks use as quick on demand artillery so just use 100 mm which go upto 2-3km as penetrator against hardened target and twice against soft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Badshakhan

Wow Amazing ....wonderful information dear ....Thanks lot


----------



## IHK_PK

Now it's time to update the list again, as many years are passed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IHK_PK said:


> Now it's time to update the list again, as many years are passed now.



Lol


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@fatman17 @Dazzler @Socra 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270417829154754560
Did we really bought Phalanx CIWS???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Yes


Haris Ali2140 said:


> @fatman17 @Dazzler @Socra
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270417829154754560
> Did we really bought Phalanx CIWS???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @fatman17 @Dazzler @Socra
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270417829154754560
> Did we really bought Phalanx CIWS???



1-B version for Amazon class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

./...
World's top 10 Arms Exporter Companies, 2021 ranking.


----------

